# OK WHAT WILL THE GENERAL ELECTION RESULT BE?



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 8, 2019)

We've had 100s of posts about the actual election but what are you predicting as the results?

I will go for a small Conservative majority back around the same level as Teresa May had although Boris will have rid himself of the anti-Brexit brigade allowing that to happen.  The SNP will increase their seats and the Lib Dems will fall over.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2019)

40-50 seat Conservative majority.

The rest ultimately doesn't really matter if that happens. Apologies to SNP followers who will take the hump at this but it is true.

The interesting thing, if the above is correct, is how Labour then react. Corbyn will have to resign but will another hard left candidate take over or will they become centrist again?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2019)

15-20 Tory majority


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Torys with a majority, just.
hopefully the whole Brexit thing can be out to bed and we can starts arguing about trades deals 
Jezza nd McDonald will head off to their allotments to replaced by Rebecca longname and Laura pinnock. Don't see anyway back to the centre for Labour anytime soon.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh great,  another crap thread written in all caps.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hung parliament

Labour, lib dem, green , snp make shift government


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 8, 2019)

Tory slight Majority. = some sort of Brexit done.
Corbyn gone, blaming everyone bar him.
Lib dems, who get a large vote but few mps.
SNP Still want independence.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 8, 2019)

I think Kelvin and Oti will win.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 8, 2019)

Forecast to be blowing a hoolie come Thursday... So, that will decimate the youth vote... I doubt, though, it will effect the voting canal dwellers of Uxbridge... So, here's hoping they get what they're trying to achieve...

It will be a win for the blue team but hopefully not by much...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 8, 2019)

I THINK THAT THE HATE FILLED IGNORANT RIGHT WING WILL WIN OK


----------



## Neilds (Dec 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I THINK THAT THE HATE FILLED IGNORANT RIGHT WING WILL WIN OK
		
Click to expand...

Yep, no haters on the left ❤️


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Hung parliament
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we've got enough rope....


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2019)

30 seat Tory majority


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 8, 2019)

whatever the result, those unhappy will demonstrate and cause chaos and demand another 'peoples vote'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2019)

I predict the Tories will win and the majority of the country will be screwed over due to further cuts whilst the rich will continue to get richer.

Either way the country is split in two now and nothing will repair that in my lifetime


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2019)

Tory with marginal majority of 10-15


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 8, 2019)

Don't really know but I do know that anyone who thinks a Tory win means we will 'Get Brexit Done' (we won't, it will take years to sort out) and then country will start to come together (no we won't as every Tory government means there is an increasing split between the haves and have nots) is in la la land. 

But if I was a betting man then small Conservative majority, mostly through them getting voters on side who may of voted UKIP or Brexit party.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 8, 2019)

Barmy Boris with a majority. The minority left swim in salty tears and protest more with shoddy placards outside parliament. Sad, angry and outraged faces to appear on news stations the day after. 

Christmas will come early. Ho ho ho.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 8, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Don't really know but I do know that *anyone who thinks a Tory win means we will 'Get Brexit Done' (we won't, it will take years to sort out)* and then country will start to come together (no we won't as every Tory government means there is an increasing split between the haves and have nots) is in la la land.

But if I was a betting man then small Conservative majority, mostly through them getting voters on side who may of voted UKIP or Brexit party.
		
Click to expand...

No, no, no. Boris has said that if the Tories get a majority then he will Get Brexit Done and we will leave by 31st Jan and have a great new trade deal by the end of 2020. Are you telling me that isn't true?


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 8, 2019)

I think we may see areas that were Tory but marginal leave / remain will back the Lib Dem’s .. I hope that Boris cannot get a majority and loses a lot of seats forcing a coalition government of labour and SNP/ Lib Dem ..


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Tories with 50 plus seat majority, and Brexit party to pick up 3-5 seats. The country is going to swing massively right! Unfortunately it’s just the current mood!


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			40-50 seat Conservative majority.

The rest ultimately doesn't really matter if that happens. Apologies to SNP followers who will take the hump at this but it is true.

The interesting thing, if the above is correct, is how Labour then react. Corbyn will have to resign but will another hard left candidate take over or will they become centrist again?
		
Click to expand...

Do you think the country is ready or wants a centrist type party?  Interesting that BP are going to rename to reform. It’s a classic move by him, and spells out what he wants to achieve.  I think the next ten years will be defined by hard left and hard right, and right always wins in that battle.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2019)

Cherry13 said:



			Do you think the country is ready or wants a centrist type party?  Interesting that BP are going to rename to reform. It’s a classic move by him, and spells out what he wants to achieve.  I think the next ten years will be defined by hard left and hard right, and right always wins in that battle.
		
Click to expand...

I would argue the country voted for that three times under Tony Blair. That fell apart under insipid leaders, Brown and the wrong Milliband. It could happen again with the right people at the head.

If we take the poison that is Brexit out of this I would say that the country is largely a smidge right of centre. A good slightly left of centre or straight centre party would pick up lots of people who don't like the lurch to the left and to the right we are currently seeing. At the moment where do those people go? (Libdems have failed there for me). If Labour lose badly then I hope the party realises it need to readjust its stance, gut its front bench and move back to the centre.

Do you think we could persuade your old MP to fly back 🤔. Sadly not I suspect. Why would he put himself and his family through it all?

I think Farage and his party will bomb this election and his move today is trying to keep himself relevant come Friday. Their bubble has deflated very quickly but he wants to stay in the limelight. He is best as a protest leader with a very tight focus and this may keep the cheques rolling in.

I hope you are wrong in your last point, time period, as that would be horribly destructive.


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would argue the country voted for that three times under Tony Blair. That fell apart under insipid leaders, Brown and the wrong Milliband. It could happen again with the right people at the head.

If we take the poison that is Brexit out of this I would say that the country is largely a smidge right of centre. A good slightly left of centre or straight centre party would pick up lots of people who don't like the lurch to the left and to the right we are currently seeing. At the moment where do those people go? (Libdems have failed there for me). If Labour lose badly then I hope the party realises it need to readjust its stance, gut its front bench and move back to the centre.

Do you think we could persuade your old MP to fly back 🤔. Sadly not I suspect. Why would he put himself and his family through it all?

I think Farage and his party will bomb this election and his move today is trying to keep himself relevant come Friday. Their bubble has deflated very quickly but he wants to stay in the limelight. He is best as a protest leader with a very tight focus and this may keep the cheques rolling in.

I hope you are wrong in your last point, time period, as that would be horribly destructive.
		
Click to expand...

100% new labour were centrist, and probably the most successful centrist move in modern history.

I sadly just think Brexit is an outlet for how people truly feel.  

Lib Dem’s have majorilly dropped the ball this last few years.  In fact, I think Brexit happening would have been best thing for them. They could have became a true protest vote.


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 8, 2019)

PS I keep typing more comprehensive answers, but then it keeps dropping out and deleting them.


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Also, I’m assuming you mean fly David milliband back and not Stephen Hepburn... I’m actually Jarrow haha.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2019)

Tory majority of 40; SNP make minor gains in Scotland.  Followed by a failure to negotiate a trade deal by end June and further chaos and division around UK heading out of EU end of year without a deal.  A right mess ensues - only mitigated by temporary measures put in place by the EU to protect EU27 business; and further cuts as austerity bites and Tories refuse to put up taxes to protect the poor and vulnerable from the worst of the cuts.  And much realisation among many voters over what we have let ourselves in for for a further four years until the next GE December 2024.

Or it might be shining uplands of plenty for all where unicorns abound. Who knows.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 8, 2019)

The local paper in my home town has been running a poll on how people will vote. Apart from a brief swing to the LibDems in 2010, Labour returning in 2015, it has always been as red as you can get. If the poll is accurate, ouch for Labour. Almost 30% swing from a safe Labour seat to it being a Conservative seat with a 15% lead.

We'll see what Dec 12th brings but I can't believe it will swing that far, and for an area that was a staunch, steel making Labour area... no, I can't see it.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The local paper in my home town has been running a poll on how people will vote. Apart from a brief swing to the LibDems in 2010, Labour returning in 2015, it has always been as red as you can get. If the poll is accurate, ouch for Labour. Almost 30% swing from a safe Labour seat to it being a Conservative seat with a 15% lead.

We'll see what Dec 12th brings but I can't believe it will swing that far, and for an area that was a staunch, steel making Labour area... no, I can't see it.
		
Click to expand...

My biggest interest will be what happens to strong Labour seats that are in big leave areas.
I really don't know which way they will go.
My Labour MP has a 20,000 majority, I can't really see a swing big enough to unseat her but I wonder if she's just a bit worried 🤔


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			My biggest interest will be what happens to strong Labour seats that are in big leave areas.
I really don't know which way they will go.
My Labour MP has a 20,000 majority, I can't really see a swing big enough to unseat her but I wonder if she's just a bit worried 🤔
		
Click to expand...

The majority in Redcar for Labour in 2017 was 9,485 out of almost 67,000. 64% turnout.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 8, 2019)

The result; I haven't got a clue. And I'm not sure the polls are particularly accurate.

There's been a significant increase in the number of younger voters registering. I expect that will dent the Tory vote, as the demographics show that the majority of Tory voters are older. But Labour's Brexit stance, balancing on the fence, looks like it might lead to a performance similar to that seen in the council elections. But will that mean some LibDem supporters voting for Labour, if the LibDems are perceived as failing badly? Will the Brexit Party split the Tory vote in the marginals the Tories are targeting?

The polls appear to be narrowing, as they did before the 2017 election. Will the added youth voters make it close enough to be a hung parliament?

I'm favouring a hung parliament, slightly ahead of a Tory govt with a small majority. But equally I can't see there being enough Labour seats to form a minority govt with the help of the SNP and LibDems.

Which brings me back to "I haven't got a clue."


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2019)

Cherry13 said:



			Also, I’m assuming you mean fly David milliband back and not Stephen Hepburn... I’m actually Jarrow haha.
		
Click to expand...

😱😱😱😱😱. Yes, you are right. The location by your name states South Shields so I made that fateful error of making an assumption 😁.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The local paper in my home town has been running a poll on how people will vote. Apart from a brief swing to the LibDems in 2010, Labour returning in 2015, it has always been as red as you can get. If the poll is accurate, ouch for Labour. Almost 30% swing from a safe Labour seat to it being a Conservative seat with a 15% lead.

We'll see what Dec 12th brings but I can't believe it will swing that far, and for an area that was a staunch, steel making Labour area... no, I can't see it.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			My biggest interest will be what happens to strong Labour seats that are in big leave areas.
I really don't know which way they will go.
My Labour MP has a 20,000 majority, I can't really see a swing big enough to unseat her but I wonder if she's just a bit worried 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Wansbeck, another solid labour seat. The conservatives have put up a young bloke, born and bred in the area, when to the local schools, local councillor, local mayor. The local mp is not well liked apart from his hard core support so it will be interesting to see if the seismic shift might happen. 

I'm not convinced the previously unshakeable red swathes up here will stay entirely red this time. If it happens it will be saying more about JC than Boris.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2019)

Lib Dems sending out 1,000's of leaflets supporting their candidate in Ross, Sky and Lochbar,
I am certain the folks living in Ross, Skye and Lochaber were not impressed


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 9, 2019)

Tory majority of 33. Brexit to get 2 SNP vote to drop a bit (a lot I hope). Libs to pick up  a few. Labour vote to collapse.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 9, 2019)

Dont see any voter response that is not going to stop years of paralysis for whoever is in Government.
TBH I'm sick and tired of being reclassed as either "remain or leaver"


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 9, 2019)

I think anyone making sweeping predictions about swing in this election is rather missing the point - I think this time around you will get very different election campaigns and outcomes in different areas, partially around the elephant in the room and the general lack of trust in elected politicians, but also around the fact that austerity, whilst necessary, was badly handled and has increased divisions in society.  You also have an additional factor, in that the three major parties are led by three of the most unlikeable, if not outright disreputable, people ever to seek high office...

I suspect that Labour and Lib Dem will make gains from the Conservatives in London - indeed, the PM's own seat (where I happen to have the misfortune to live) would probably be vulnerable had either of the others thought to field a local candidate.  In the Midlands and North, the opposite will likely be the case, whilst I fear there will be another welling of SNP numbers over the border.  Net result?  Possibly a moderate Tory majority, but I still have an inkling that they will end up as merely the largest party in another divided house that cannot get anything done.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The result; I haven't got a clue. And I'm not sure the polls are particularly accurate.

*There's been a significant increase in the number of younger voters registering. *I expect that will dent the Tory vote, as the demographics show that the majority of Tory voters are older. But Labour's Brexit stance, balancing on the fence, looks like it might lead to a performance similar to that seen in the council elections. But will that mean some LibDem supporters voting for Labour, if the LibDems are perceived as failing badly? Will the Brexit Party split the Tory vote in the marginals the Tories are targeting?

The polls appear to be narrowing, as they did before the 2017 election. Will the added youth voters make it close enough to be a hung parliament?

I'm favouring a hung parliament, slightly ahead of a Tory govt with a small majority. But equally I can't see there being enough Labour seats to form a minority govt with the help of the SNP and LibDems.

Which brings me back to "I haven't got a clue."
		
Click to expand...

My son tells me that he hears that a lot of under 30s are registering to vote in Sheffield and all of those that he knows personally who have talked about it with him say that are going to vote Labour - as he is going to.  So whilst there seems to be strong Brexit-influenced swing from Labour to Conservative in places such as Sheffield - who knows what newly registered younger voters might do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My son tells me that he hears that a lot of under 30s are registering to vote in Sheffield and all of those that he knows personally who have talked about it with him say that are going to vote Labour - as he is going to.  So whilst there seems to be strong Brexit-influenced swing from Labour to Conservative in places such as Sheffield - *who knows what newly registered younger voters might do*.
		
Click to expand...

This point has been raised at every election I can remember and yet I don't think it is every really made a significant difference. Maybe this will be the year...........


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This point has been raised at every election I can remember and yet I don't think it is every really made a significant difference. Maybe this will be the year...........
		
Click to expand...

Maybe - my son is certainly very energised - especially over Brexit and the impact that loss of freedom of movement could have on his work sector (music and travelling artists/bands/acts) - and also over the impact of austerity on the poorest and most vulnerable - and he knows a lot more about that than I as he is on the fringe of being part of that sector of the population.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2019)

I think it will be very close with the Tory seats in Scotland crucial.
Unfortunately the Brexit and Lib Dems vote has lost the support that I hoped would water down the Tory vote.
The EDL/UKIP extreme right types seem to have all fallen in line with the Tories.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Maybe - my son is certainly very energised - especially over Brexit and the impact that loss of freedom of movement could have on his work sector (music and travelling artists/bands/acts) - and also over the impact of austerity on the poorest and most vulnerable - and he knows a lot more about that than I as he is on the fringe of being part of that sector of the population.
		
Click to expand...

I don't doubt it. There will always be a young energised group coming up to an election but the whole 'students will change the election' is raised every time but never actually comes to fruition. No idea why, I have voted in every election that I have been eligible for so I can't get into the mindset of those who can't be bothered. When the results are analysed going forward we will see if this election is different.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2019)

Rough weather on election day, if you are a Labour or SNP supporter it would be a good idea to hide your great grandparents/grandparents  umbrella.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't doubt it. There will always be a young energised group coming up to an election but the whole 'students will change the election' is raised every time but never actually comes to fruition. No idea why, I have voted in every election that I have been eligible for so I can't get into the mindset of those who can't be bothered. When the results are analysed going forward we will see if this election is different.
		
Click to expand...

My son and his Sheffield friends aren't students - they are young people really struggling to live - some in low paid work - many not working - a very few on a half-decent wage. They are not that bothered about what costs might be dumped on them paying back what we borrow today - because without sorting and helping them today, their future is bleak in any case.  Corbyn and Labour speak to their needs.  Their needs are now - they need help and support now.  My son looks at the Tories and sees a selfish, self-serving 'elite' - completely out of touch of the harsh realities of life towards the bottom, never mind *at* the bottom.  Just how it is.

He and his mates will vote Labour.  Might not be enough in a north Sheffield constituency to counter the 'Brexit-Bonanza-Tomorrow' expectations of many in the constituency when all those Eastern Europeans leave...but maybe...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't doubt it. There will always be a young energised group coming up to an election but the whole 'students will change the election' is raised every time but never actually comes to fruition. No idea why, I have voted in every election that I have been eligible for so I can't get into the mindset of those who can't be bothered. When the results are analysed going forward we will see if this election is different.
		
Click to expand...

There's a lot of over-inflated hype around the student vote. If you consider the numbers its easy to see its just hot air, to a certain extent.

1) There's around 3.8 million UK students.

2) How many are new voters?

3) How many will get out of bed on the day?

4) How many will vote Labour?

Let's deal with the data with a few assumptions, and in a very raw way. Assume 2.4 million vote. That equates to less than 4,000, total young, voters per constituency, a number of which already vote. Assume that 2/3 vote Labour = 2,640. Then look at the number of marginals where that number might make a difference. If you stretch things a little further and consider the historical Tory/Labour constituencies... just how much difference will the student vote really make?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			There's a lot of over-inflated hype around the student vote. If you consider the numbers its easy to see its just hot air, to a certain extent.

1) There's around 3.8 million UK students.

2) How many are new voters?

3) How many will get out of bed on the day?

4) How many will vote Labour?

Let's deal with the data with a few assumptions, and in a very raw way. Assume 2.4 million vote. That equates to less than 4,000, total young, voters per constituency, a number of which already vote. Assume that 2/3 vote Labour = 2,640. Then look at the number of marginals where that number might make a difference. If you stretch things a little further and consider the historical Tory/Labour constituencies... just how much difference will the student vote really make?
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It is something the press like to raise every election. You usually get a 2 minute section on a news bulletin showing enthusiastic and committed students rallying for the cause, whichever cause but usually Labour, and it is suggested they will have a major influence 'as it is their future and they will vote for change'. It doesn't happen as those in the bulletin are the committed few, not the silent majority who don't bother.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2019)

Regarding young folk voting, if I remember correctly there was not much difference between about four age groups in the 2014 Indyref.
Remember that included 16 and 17 year olds.
How they voted was quite significant though...….. No voters was much higher with the auld yins.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Regarding young folk voting, if I remember correctly there was not much difference between about four age groups in the 2014 Indyref.
Remember that included 16 and 17 year olds.
How they voted was quite significant though...….. No voters was much higher with the auld yins.
		
Click to expand...

Single issue votes tend to get more people out generally and i am not surprised a high number voted in the Indy Ref. In particular, every vote counts in a referendum. General Elections tend to be more of a turn off, particularly if you are in what is considered a safe seat.

One of the biggest threats to the Tories this time around will be apathy as Boris has survived in his usual Teflon style up to this point.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Single issue votes tend to get more people out generally and i am not surprised a high number voted in the Indy Ref. In particular, every vote counts in a referendum. General Elections tend to be more of a turn off, particularly if you are in what is considered a safe seat.

One of the biggest threats to the Tories this time around will be apathy as Boris has survived in his usual Teflon style up to this point.
		
Click to expand...

...and if the weather isn't great then who can (or can be bothered to) get to the polling station and who can't.

More to the point is under 30s registering...that could be a fair number...


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 9, 2019)

I asked a couple of twenty somethings at the golf club how they were voting, they both said they don't understand anything about politics so won't vote.


----------



## drdel (Dec 9, 2019)

One thing is for sure: the news/media on Friday will contain stories from ALL parties about how successful they were 24 hours earlier.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 9, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			I asked a couple of twenty somethings at the golf club how they were voting, they both said they don't understand anything about politics so won't vote.
		
Click to expand...

It is a somewhat dismaying to see this so often these days. On TVs shows etc when politics comes up, the younger side of the country saying words to the effect,"  I don't know about politics" etc - wearing it almost as a badge of honour, "look at me, I'm a good type cos I don't know about politics etc etc.

And when they moan about what's going on, we are supposed to be sympathetic 🙄


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 9, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			It is a somewhat dismaying to see this so often these days. On TVs shows etc when politics comes up, the younger side of the country saying words to the effect,"  I don't know about politics" etc - wearing it almost as a badge of honour, "look at me, I'm a good type cos I don't know about politics etc etc.

And when they moan about what's going on, we are supposed to be sympathetic 🙄
		
Click to expand...

You forgot the bit about the older generation have to wipe their.... noses? for them too.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 10, 2019)

I can see a small Tory minority squeaking past the line and come Friday Boris will be taking the foil off his supposedly overn ready Brexit deal then us hitting a stalemate in negotiations again.. 

I see in my old home town a lot of people shifting back towards labour but not enough to change it from a Tory stronghold and i think thats what will happen in a lot places in and around London areas. Where I live now though there's a large student and younger contingent seemingly swaying towards Lib Dems and Greens.. 

Ultimately I see Labour closing the gap on Tories, Lib Dem picking up seats in areas where it was close during the leave/remain vote. SNP getting a few more north of the border but ultimately not anyone getting enough to oust Conservatives and them getting a 30-50 seat majority.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 10, 2019)

I am still very much hoping the much encouraged tactical voting, in Uxbridge, will see a very disappointed Boris come Friday morning...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 10, 2019)

Swing seems to be moving towards Labour


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Swing seems to be moving towards Labour
		
Click to expand...

From SNP ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I am still very much hoping the much encouraged tactical voting, in Uxbridge, will see a very disappointed Boris come Friday morning...
		
Click to expand...

Just what the country needs, another leadership election and just imagine of the conservatives win and have to kick the new session off with that.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 10, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Just what the country needs, another leadership election and just imagine of the conservatives win and have to kick the new session off with that.
		
Click to expand...

I think that if Boris was to lose his seat he would remain as Tory leader and a candidate in a safe seat would be encouraged to stand aside, possibly by moving them up to the House of Lords, and Boris would then stand in that seat in a by-election.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 10, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think that if Boris was to lose his seat he would remain as Tory leader and a candidate in a safe seat would be encouraged to stand aside, possibly by moving them up to the House of Lords, and Boris would then stand in that seat in a by-election.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is Uxbridge was a "safe seat" until Boris rocked up...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think that if Boris was to lose his seat he would remain as Tory leader and a candidate in a safe seat would be encouraged to stand aside, possibly by moving them up to the House of Lords, and Boris would then stand in that seat in a by-election.
		
Click to expand...

...or they might seize the opportunity to 'dump the toxic' and look for a leader more able to appeal across the political divides (plural).  But that is only my fantasy land.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 10, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...or they might seize the opportunity to 'dump the toxic' and look for a leader more able to appeal across the political divides (plural).  But that is only my fantasy land.
		
Click to expand...

They voted for him in large numbers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news...ace-has-tightened-significantly-poll-11883389

polls in recent times have got things wrong but another hung parliament just means more and more rubbish for us all.


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2019)

I predict that democracy will win by around 33 seats.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2019)

🤭

https://punkfoodbandita.com/2019/12/06/in-defence-of-the-conservative-voters/


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 11, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			They voted for him in large numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Don't believe his constituents are quite as mesmerised... I strongly suspect Boris will be having to deal with squeaky bum come Friday...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			I predict that democracy will win by around 33 seats.
		
Click to expand...

Nah - No chance of LibDems winning


----------



## bobmac (Dec 11, 2019)

So who should I vote for?


----------



## ger147 (Dec 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So who should I vote for?
		
Click to expand...

Kelvin and Oti


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nah - No chance of LibDems winning 

Click to expand...

Shame though 😔


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So who should I vote for?
		
Click to expand...

The one who you think will do the least destruction to the economic state of our country... 

Nobody can or should tell you who to vote for Bob, only you can decide that with your conscience on who you believe the most.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So who should I vote for?
		
Click to expand...

If you care about people, Labour.


----------



## DRW (Dec 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If you care about people, Labour.
		
Click to expand...

If only the question was as simple as that and lets be honest the answer is not as simple as that either.


----------



## jp5 (Dec 11, 2019)

I imagine the Cons will get a small majority, all for it to fall apart at the next Brexit hurdle. See you all in May 2020!


----------



## drdel (Dec 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If you care about people, Labour.
		
Click to expand...

Only in the very short term before the debt mountain and loss of jobs screws us all...


----------



## User20204 (Dec 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So who should I vote for?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone but Tory.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If you care about people, Labour.
		
Click to expand...

or if you, don't and want to cut Immigration (FYI they wont) employ 50,000 more nurses and 40 new hospitals want the riich to get much richer, the poor much poorer, increase the use of foodbanks, degrade workers rights.... oh and get Brexit Done... vote Conservative


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2019)

drdel said:



			Only in the very short term before the debt mountain and loss of jobs screws us all...
		
Click to expand...

...talk with young people looking with trepidation to the future given how things are *today; *talk with those in no, or low paid, jobs and who are really struggling under the yolk of the last 9 years of Tory government - and ask them how quickly they need help and support back onto their feet. 

Then tell them how long they have to wait for the brave new world that is the UK out of the EU, and that their further short term, few more years, pain might be worth it in the long run.  And tell them that the funding for the sorts of things they need will have to wait until the country can afford it - and tell them that we have to wait for the economy to deliver as the money can't be raised through increased taxes on those in work and the wealthier.


----------



## drdel (Dec 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...talk with young people looking with trepidation to the future given how things are *today; *talk with those in no, or low paid, jobs and who are really struggling under the yolk of the last 9 years of Tory government - and ask them how quickly they need help and support back onto their feet.

Then tell them how long they have to wait for the brave new world that is the UK out of the EU, and that their further short term, few more years, pain might be worth it in the long run.  And tell them that the *funding for the sorts of things they need will have to wait until the country can afford it *- and tell them that we have to wait for the economy to deliver as the money can't be raised through increased taxes on those in work and the wealthier.
		
Click to expand...

So you'd permit debt to rise and, like McDonnel, hope to be able to pay it back later. Fat chance when companies have relocated because the cost of employing people and tax has made the UK uncompetitive. Continual borrowing at unsustainable levels is what Greece, Italy and Spain etc thought was wise, the well qualified youngsters in those places are looking for any jobs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204741503127609344😲🤦‍♂️


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...talk with young people looking with trepidation to the future given how things are *today; *talk with those in no, or low paid, jobs and who are really struggling under the yolk of the last 9 years of Tory government - and ask them how quickly they need help and support back onto their feet.

Then tell them how long they have to wait for the brave new world that is the UK out of the EU, and that their further short term, few more years, pain might be worth it in the long run.  And tell them that the funding for the sorts of things they need will have to wait until the country can afford it - and tell them that we have to wait for the economy to deliver as the money can't be raised through increased taxes on those in work and the wealthier.
		
Click to expand...

Can't win with you.  You harp on about there being no jobs for young people but are in favour of a third of a million mainly young people comming into the country each year seeking employment, why not put up signs at Dover saying 'No work available due to Tory cuts' 

The way out of hard times is through education and hard work, anyone would think it was different once, I've been around a long time now and I can't remember it being any different, in fact it's a darn site better these days, one of the big differences now is that many feel entitled to a nice comfortable life without the hard work and risk needed to obtain it.  I guess that's what the likes of Corbyn and Co put into people's heads to win votes.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So who should I vote for?
		
Click to expand...

https://voteforpolicies.org.uk/


----------



## bobmac (Dec 11, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



https://voteforpolicies.org.uk/

Click to expand...

I managed about 2 minutes before I got bored of all those lies promises.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 11, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Can't win with you.  You harp on about there being no jobs for young people but are in favour of a third of a million mainly young people comming into the country each year seeking employment, why not put up signs at Dover saying 'No work available due to Tory cuts'

The way out of hard times is through education and hard work, anyone would think it was different once, I've been around a long time now and I can't remember it being any different, in fact it's a darn site better these days, one of the big differences now is that many feel entitled to a nice comfortable life without the hard work and risk needed to obtain it.  I guess that's what the likes of Corbyn and Co put into people's heads to win votes.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah let's bring back national service too.


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nah - No chance of LibDems winning 

Click to expand...

................... and nor should they.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I managed about 2 minutes before I got bored of all those lies promises.
		
Click to expand...

Then don’t vote or spoil it. Either believe each parties mythical unicorn dust coated fishing hooks or vote for which party is doing its best on your view on brexit. After all it is a brexit vote dressed up.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 11, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Yeah let's bring back national service too.
		
Click to expand...

Probably do you a bit of good Oof


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤭

https://punkfoodbandita.com/2019/12/06/in-defence-of-the-conservative-voters/

Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			So who should I vote for?
		
Click to expand...

If you have a social conscious, anyone that locks the Tories out.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Yeah let's bring back national service too.
		
Click to expand...

God no that truly woukd be one of the worst things our nation could do.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 11, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If you have a social conscious, anyone that locks the Tories out.
		
Click to expand...

Better idea would be to change the locks and keep them all out.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So who should I vote for?
		
Click to expand...

 Don't ask me, I can't bring myself to vote for any of them


----------



## User20204 (Dec 11, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't ask me, I can't bring myself to vote for any of them 

Click to expand...

If you live in a marginal you have to vote SNP it's that simple if you don't then anyone but tory.


----------



## richart (Dec 11, 2019)

Would be great if the Tories lost Uxbridge and Ruislip.

oh and South West Surrey as well.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 11, 2019)

Apparently



richart said:



			Would be great if the Tories lost Uxbridge and Ruislip.

oh and South West Surrey as well.

Click to expand...

Hopefully all the snakes who jumped sides will  lose their seats.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 11, 2019)

Balls and Osborne on  ITV news calling either a Tory majority or hung parliament and coalition government. God help us if it's the latter.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			If you live in a marginal you have to vote SNP it's that simple if you don't then anyone but tory.
		
Click to expand...




HappyHacker1 said:



			If you live in a marginal you have to vote SNP it's that simple if you don't then anyone but tory.
		
Click to expand...

 Ideally,  I would love to have a sustainable independent Scotland and free of the EU and West Minster rules,  but  the SNP want to stay in the EU  ignoring the Brexit majority. They also can't prove to me that Scottish independence could actually work.

I always voted labour until they stood alongside the Tories and Lib Dems trying to stop independence.
Independence didn't mean that the SNP would actually govern Scotland, it could've been Labour. Now Labour also want to ignore the Brexit referendum result and have a fekin other one ? then what, another one if they don't like it FFS.
The Torries no chance of my vote, especially with BJ in charge, can't believe a thing he says, Boris Karloff has a better chance if he was still standing .

So if it's dry and I can be arsed then perhaps  I'll vote SNP, but really won't make any difference in my area. I think the SNP will win Scotland comfortably
The Tories will probably win overall , fingers crossed it's only a small majority


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2019)

This is a bit of a “timeline” of the picture of the boy on the floor - very poor 

*Strap yourselves in folks, one of the political stories of the century is brewing...

1. A concerned mother shares a photo of her 4-year-old boy who was forced to wait hours on a hospital floor with suspected pneumonia.

2. The photo circulates online so a journalist challenges Boris Johnson about it during an interview by showing him the picture of the boy on his phone.

3. Johnson repeatedly refuses to even look at the boy, let alone acknowledge responsibility for the situation, and eventually steals the journalists phone and puts it in his pocket.

4. There is uproar about Johnson's lack of compassion so Health Minister, Matt Hancock, is dispatched to the hospital to deal with the situation.

5. Matt Hancock briefs journalists that, while at the hospital, one of his advisors was "punched" by a Labour activist.

6. Much of the media unquestioningly report the "punch" by the "Labour activist" as fact without checking the validity of the allegation. Widespread rage about "violent Labour activists" spreads like wildfire online.

7. Video footage then emerges online showing that the story had been entirely fabricated and was 100% false. 

8. The media sheepishly backtrack on what they have posted out to the world. 

9. A Facebook post then appears claiming to be from a "good friend" of a nurse working in Leeds hospital. The post says that the photograph of the 4-year-old was faked by a "Labour activist". The post is shared more than 30,000 times.

10. The claim is unquestioning reported as fact by much of the media without checking its validity. 

11. Suspicions of the validity of the claim are then raised as it is discovered there are literally thousands and thousands of Facebook and Twitter accounts posting exactly the same claim, word for word.

12. It becomes clear that bots are being used to spread disinformation. The hospital also confirms the accuracy of the photo and that it had already apologised to the mother. 

13. The media sheepishly backtrack on what they have posted out to the world. 

14. The account where the post originated then comes into question. It belongs to a (real) woman named Sheree Jenner-Hepburn who claims her account has "hacked". 

15. Further investigation shows that Sheree Jenner-Hepburn was not the innocent victim of a hack, but that the post was made from her account intentionally, as she responded to her friend's comments on the post. 

16. It's then discovered that Sheree Jenner-Hepburn's son has a Facebook friend with a very prominent role within this story which may cast light on the motives behind the fake post. 

17. It's… Matt Hancock's account!!!

In summary: it appears that the actual Health Minister of the British Government has not only fabricated a "punch" to deflect the heat from his boss, but, after being found out the first time, he *may* have used his friend's Facebook account to circulate another entirely fabricated story to try and smear his political opponents.

Even the writers of The Thick Of It would find this story too incredible to script!

UPDATE: Matt Hancock's personal link to the source of the fake news post is now being covered more widely in the media - and was even featured on Newsnight last night! This post has now been shared more than 25,000 times (it’s also on my cousin’s account) Thank you all for helping to get the truth out there. Keep sharing! Matt Hancock has serious questions to answer today about his role in a fake news scandal. If you're on Twitter - let's get #MattHancockedUp trending*


----------



## ger147 (Dec 11, 2019)

So the final opinion polls before tomorrow all have the Tories in the lead and comfortably in the 40's.  Depending on which poll you look at Labour are anywhere from 31 to 36. In the 42 to 36 poll, you are very close to if not already in hung parliament territory especially when including margin for error, where as the 45 to 31 poll is a landslide for the Tories.

So barring the polls being miles off, it could be close run thing with the most likely outcome being a small but working majority for the Tories of around 25-40 seats. With margin for error and the in-built inaccuracies of polls, it could still be anywhere from a landslide to a hung parliament.

Going to be an exciting night tomorrow night waiting for the results to come in, well it will be for a saddo for me who stays up thru the night for every election. At least all the campaign rubbish is over, time to vote and see what result we get.


----------



## User20204 (Dec 11, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Ideally,  I would love to have a sustainable independent Scotland and free of the EU and West Minster rules,  but  the SNP want to stay in the EU  ignoring the Brexit majority. They also can't prove to me that Scottish independence could actually work.

I always voted labour until they stood alongside the Tories and Lib Dems trying to stop independence.
Independence didn't mean that the SNP would actually govern Scotland, it could've been Labour. Now Labour want to ignore the Brexit referendum result and have a fekin other one ? then what, another one if they don't like it FFS.
The Torries no chance of my vote, especially with BJ in charge, can't believe a thing he says, Boris Karloff has a better chance if he was still standing .

So if it's dry and I can be arsed then perhaps  I'll vote SNP, but really won't make any difference in my area. I think the SNP will win Scotland comfortably
The Tories will probably win overall , fingers crossed it's only a small majority 

Click to expand...

I assume Uddingston isn't a marginal Tory/SNP seat but you have to get out and vote no matter what it is, well except if it's tory of course.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 11, 2019)

Kuennsberg telling us all about a breach of electoral law by telling us that results of postal votes are being leaked.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Kuennsberg telling us all about a breach of electoral law by telling us that results of postal votes are being leaked.
		
Click to expand...

she should be fired without question, poor to say the least.


----------



## User20204 (Dec 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Kuennsberg telling us all about a breach of electoral law by telling us that results of postal votes are being leaked.
		
Click to expand...


She works for the bbc, we really should expect no better.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 11, 2019)

Labours results were always going to be grim. Let’s be honest.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			God no that truly woukd be one of the worst things our nation could do.
		
Click to expand...

Nah we could outsource it, it would be cheaper. 👍😁


----------



## User20204 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			Labours results were always going to be grim. Let’s be honest.
		
Click to expand...


A BBC political reporter should NOT be stating that "X" party haven't done well in postal votes the day BEFORE an election.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			A BBC political reporter should NOT be stating that "X" party haven't done well in postal votes the day BEFORE an election.
		
Click to expand...

theres lots of thigs she shouldn't be doing, but gets away with it... maybe she is expecting a job from Boris when he's PM, lets hope he;s not


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			A BBC political reporter should NOT be stating that "X" party haven't done well in postal votes the day BEFORE an election.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, now those labour supporters who are frightened of the cold and can’t afford heating might go out and vote tomorrow.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 11, 2019)

Remember this before you vote tomorrow


----------



## User62651 (Dec 11, 2019)

Do any of these politicians deserve our votes?

An SNP election van came by earlier with the loudspeakers playing 500 miles by the Proclaimers, no speaking just the music.
I didn't quite get the message if there was one.

Other than that bunches of political leaflets go straight into recycling along with Specsavers, Farmfoods and Factory Shop junk.

Flattest most negative uninspiring election campaign ever with hapless candidates.


If turnout high Labour will do ok and it'll be a Tory majority of 10, if turnout low Tories will have a 40+ seat majority.
As Tories are going to win my 'silver lining' would be them losing all their 13 Scottish seats but I think the diehards in the borders will save them 2 seats in Scotland.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			If you live in a marginal you have to vote SNP it's that simple if you don't then anyone but tory.
		
Click to expand...

My old  ‘home’ constituency is a real 3-wayer.  East Renfrewshire has last four GEs been Tory, Labour, SNP, Tory - and was on 10Oclock news tonight.  Thinking it may stay Tory due to strong Tory/Unionist vote - depends how Barrhead votes I guess. And as half of Scotland’s Jewish community live in the constituency...


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2019)

pauljames87 said:








Remember this before you vote tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

As if I needed a reminder of what the Torries did to Scotland and the rest of the UK .
Most of our industries have gone ???, Steel works , iron works, ship building, car and mining industries and more almost completely gone.
Now we have to buy/import all these things from the likes of , India , China , Korea, Japan, America , Russia , not to mention fishing and agriculture constraints. 

I feel a Proclaimers song coming on, name that tune


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 11, 2019)

Did Peston have a scarf on or was it a blanket tied like a scarf ? 
I missed the Donald Trump endorsement.. I am so persuaded now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2019)

ger147 said:



			So the final opinion polls before tomorrow all have the Tories in the lead and comfortably in the 40's.  Depending on which poll you look at Labour are anywhere from 31 to 36. In the 42 to 36 poll, you are very close to if not already in hung parliament territory especially when including margin for error, where as the 45 to 31 poll is a landslide for the Tories.

So barring the polls being miles off, it could be close run thing with the most likely outcome being a small but working majority for the Tories of around 25-40 seats. With margin for error and the in-built inaccuracies of polls, it could still be anywhere from a landslide to a hung parliament.

Going to be an exciting night tomorrow night waiting for the results to come in, well it will be for a saddo for me who stays up thru the night for every election. At least all the campaign rubbish is over, time to vote and see what result we get.
		
Click to expand...

Sir I am just as sad ... 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			As if I needed a reminder of what the Torries did to Scotland and the rest of the UK .
Most of our industries have gone ???, Steel works , iron works, ship building, car and mining industries and more almost completely gone.
Now we have to buy/import all these things from the likes of , India , China , Korea, Japan, America , Russia , not to mention fishing and agriculture constraints.

I feel a Proclaimers song coming on, name that tune 

Click to expand...

Aye - bathgate and the utter calamity for your area of Ravenscraig...😥

Lochaber No More!


----------



## User20204 (Dec 11, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			If turnout high Labour will do ok and it'll be a Tory majority of 10, if turnout low Tories will have a 40+ seat majority.
As Tories are going to win my 'silver lining' would be them losing all their 13 Scottish seats but I think the diehards in the borders will save them 2 seats in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...


The forecast isn't great over the whole of the UK tomorrow for a big turnout. The only hope is that in my opinion and possibly many others also, that this is the most important general election of modern times, and certainly the most important time I will have entered a polling booth since the 2014 indyref.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Nah we could outsource it, it would be cheaper. 👍😁
		
Click to expand...

They already do Tashy to Capita its costing £495m basic plus another £170m in add ons and they missed targets every year for 5+years


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			The forecast isn't great over the whole of the UK tomorrow for a big turnout. The only hope is that in my opinion and possibly many others also, that this is the most important general election of modern times, and certainly the most important time I will have entered a polling booth since the 2014 indyref.
		
Click to expand...

 Cold  Baltic windy and heavy rain,  will I wont I


----------



## User20204 (Dec 11, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Cold  Baltic windy and heavy rain,  will I wont I

Click to expand...

Make my day, be the first man I've ever come across called Billy and vote SNP


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Aye - bathgate and the utter calamity for your area of Ravenscraig...😥

Lochaber No More!
		
Click to expand...

 I'll send you a letter from America lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Make my day, be the first man I've ever come across called Billy and vote SNP 

Click to expand...

I did the last twice, so mibbie aye but mibbie naw.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			theres lots of thigs she shouldn't be doing, but gets away with it... maybe she is expecting a job from Boris when he's PM, lets hope he;s not
		
Click to expand...

You'll be after a 2nd election then as we knew all the information before this one


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			You'll be after a 2nd election then as we knew all the information before this one 

Click to expand...

i wouldn't worry your new party will be calling one again in the next couple of years when they balls it all up again and Don't get Brexit done


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i wouldn't worry your new party will be calling one again in the next couple of years when they [mod edit] it all up again and Don't get Brexit done

Click to expand...

Oh Dear, language Timothy!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

https://inews.co.uk/news/politics/b...CNPOUQQYuLpTn1gB9xfnMQGBPj6MPb8Y8pb_JFl_hj-Yk

BBC I player removed her Piece and elect Com given them a warning, mind you it might be the same source that told her about Hanckocks aid getting Punched


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 12, 2019)

Perth and Kinross Tories telling voters that you need an ID card to be able to cast a vote.
Hope someone has called the Polis.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 12, 2019)

Well that got me and fired me up to vote for who I did.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205036029725552642


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i wouldn't worry your new party will be calling one again in the next couple of years when they balls it all up again and Don't get Brexit done

Click to expand...

Surprised you're not on a holiday for what you originally wrote


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Surprised you're not on a holiday for what you originally wrote
		
Click to expand...

you wish


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2019)

@HackerKhan - you cannae vote for the BBC - or maybe you can


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 12, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			@HackerKhan - you cannae vote for the BBC - or maybe you can 

Click to expand...

Well that would mean voting for a lefty liberal organisation/organisation whose news division wants Brexit and Boris in power.  Depending on which twitter conspiracy theories you are partial to.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2019)

We might well all know that Labour can't afford all of their plans - but I know that they'll at least try...

Feedback from a friend who's just voted at three different Polling Stations in the constituency (proxy votes) is that they are busy.  This could be the Remain vote getting out to vote LibDem and Get Jeremy Out, or the Leave vote getting out to vote Tory and Keep Jeremy In.  I'll be voting GJO.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 28741

Click to expand...

Just an observation...
It seems virtually every piece of "vote Labour" I've seen on social media can't get their message across without resorting to swearing
Why?
If you have to resort to swearing then it could said you've lost the argument.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Just an observation...
It seems virtually every piece of "vote Labour" I've seen on social media can't get their message across without resorting to swearing
Why?
If you have to resort to swearing then it could said you've lost the argument.
		
Click to expand...

look on the bright side at least they havn't resorted to out right lies and making things up that didn't happen to get the point across


----------



## drdel (Dec 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Just an observation...
It seems virtually every piece of "vote Labour" I've seen on social media can't get their message across without resorting to swearing
Why?
If you have to resort to swearing then it could said you've lost the argument.
		
Click to expand...

My life-long Labour supporting father would be horrified and always drummed into me that if you swear it's because you're not bright enough to know the proper word ! And.
Never swear in front of ladies, mixed company or strangers and never ever in writing - its harder now I play golf!


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Just an observation...
It seems virtually every piece of "vote Labour" I've seen on social media can't get their message across without resorting to swearing
Why?
If you have to resort to swearing then it could said you've lost the argument.
		
Click to expand...

But, resorting to posting someone has made the simple human error of going out wearing odd shoes achieves what?


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			But, resorting to posting someone has made the simple human error of going out wearing odd shoes achieves what?
		
Click to expand...

Achieves nothing at all, its pathetic baiting from both sides of the fence and a sad indication of how things have become about who can show each other up more than about belief in their policies and showing us a nation what they mean.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			But, resorting to posting someone has made the simple human error of going out wearing odd shoes achieves what?
		
Click to expand...

Its incredibly easy to put down the other side without dropping F and C bombs.
As for Abbot....well, image matters and the image is that she can't even pick up a pair of shoes.
Inconsequential in the grand scheme of things but image is everything and there's not an expletive in sight.


----------



## drdel (Dec 12, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			But, resorting to posting someone has made the simple human error of going out wearing odd shoes achieves what?
		
Click to expand...

Surely you can see the amusing side (it actually looks like it might be two right shoes) - if you turned up at your club in odd shoes you'd expect to get heavily ragged!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 12, 2019)

drdel said:



			Surely you can see the amusing side (it actually looks like it might be two right shoes) - if you turned up at your club in odd shoes you'd expect to get heavily ragged!!
		
Click to expand...

Having had to wear odd shoes for much of last year they were more than pleased to see me when normality returned... As it indicated I was closer to being able to resume playing...

That aside I suspect I'd have been rightly ribbed about it but I very much doubt my foolishness would've been weaponised...


----------



## 2blue (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Achieves nothing at all, its pathetic baiting from both sides of the fence and a sad indication of how things have become about who can show each other up more than about belief in their policies and showing us a nation what they mean.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you're dead right, all these pathetically sad attempts at points scoring by the Tory Dib Dibbers.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

2blue said:



			Yeah you're dead right, all these pathetically sad attempts at points scoring by the Tory Dib Dibbers. 

Click to expand...

Labour and others are just as bad especially numpties that keep pathetically calling others Dib Dibbers because they don't seemingly have the ability to add an intelligent argument to the debate 🙄


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Just an observation...
It seems virtually every piece of "vote Labour" I've seen on social media can't get their message across without resorting to swearing
Why?
If you have to resort to swearing then it could said you've lost the argument.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Patrick's been on the course


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Its incredibly easy to put down the other side without dropping F and C bombs.
As for Abbot....well, image matters and the image is that she can't even pick up a pair of shoes.
Inconsequential in the grand scheme of things but image is everything and there's not an expletive in sight.
		
Click to expand...

Bacon sandwich anyone?


----------



## 2blue (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Labour and others are just as bad especially numpties that keep pathetically calling others Dib Dibbers because they don't seemingly have the ability to add an intelligent argument to the debate 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Oh, come.....  that's pretty pathetic name calling just 'cos some folk have earned a lable.


----------



## DRW (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Labour and others are just as bad especially numpties that keep pathetically calling others Dib Dibbers because they don't seemingly have the ability to add an intelligent argument to the debate 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Do you happen to know what a 'Dib Bibbers' mean, heard 2Blue use it on a number of occasions now rather than debate, and have never heard of the saying and google doesn't help either ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Labour and others are just as bad especially numpties that keep pathetically calling others Dib Dibbers because they don't seemingly have the ability to add an intelligent argument to the debate 🙄
		
Click to expand...

to be fair though Wolf thats fairly mild compared to some of the stuff posted , one guy is posting lies from right wing Bloggers, twitter rants  and The right wing Press , all manner of underhand stuff on a daily basis, even making fun of a an old Black woman because she's wearing odd shoes... the sort of stuff Dr Goebbels would proud of


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2019)

2blue said:



			Yeah you're dead right, all these pathetically sad attempts at points scoring by the Tory Dib Dibbers. 

Click to expand...

Knuckles still sore are they?


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

2blue said:



			Oh, come.....  that's pretty pathetic name calling just 'cos some folk have earned a lable. 

Click to expand...

Pot and kettle spring mind, you dint mind continuing to post crap calling people dib Dibbers instead of actually making valid responses yet you dont like being called on it. 


DRW said:



			Do you happen to know what a 'Dib Bibbers' mean, heard 2Blue use it on a number of occasions now rather than debate, and have never heard of the saying and google doesn't help either ?

Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic attempt at deriding the boy scout term dyb dob, doesn't ever reply with anything but that it really is quite sad



patricks148 said:



			to be fair though Wolf thats fairly mild compared to some of the stuff posted , one guy is posting lies from right wing Bloggers, twitter rants  and The right wing Press , all manner of underhand stuff on a daily basis, even making fun of a an old Black woman because she's wearing odd shoes... the sort of stuff Dr Goebbels would proud of
		
Click to expand...

Mild or not adds nothing to the threads ever except to troll with the exact same reply its childish and pathetic. As for what others post if they quoted me then I'd reply accordingly as i did here. I stand by original statement of its all pathetic by the political parties and the sad posters on here that do the same.


----------



## Twire (Dec 12, 2019)

I'll be glad when the result comes in and I can close this thread. Some of you need to have a good hard look at yourselves.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 12, 2019)

DRW said:



			Do you happen to know what a 'Dib Bibbers' mean, heard 2Blue use it on a number of occasions now rather than debate, and have never heard of the saying and google doesn't help either ?

Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

That's what the boy Scouts use to say Dib Dib Dib, basically boy scout do gooders


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 12, 2019)

Been busy today...………..is Boris still hiding in a fridge


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Just an observation...
It seems virtually every piece of "vote Labour" I've seen on social media can't get their message across without resorting to swearing
Why?
If you have to resort to swearing then it could said you've lost the argument.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it’s the same with every argument from the Tory side seems to be just showing how bad Corbyn is or just calling him a terrorist sympathiser 

It’s pathetic on all sides

Shows what a state we are in when looking for a party to lead us


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			That's what the boy Scouts use to say Dib Dib Dib, basically boy scout do gooders 

Click to expand...

I didn't feel like a doo-gooder when I was doing Bob-a-Job, just got ripped off by householders getting be to do rubbish jobs - some taking ages - and getting 5p  for my efforts...my thoughts were often not very doo-gooder.  But hey - used to raise quite a lot of money each year


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

drdel said:



			My life-long Labour supporting father would be horrified and always drummed into me that if you swear it's because you're not bright enough to know the proper word ! And.
Never swear in front of ladies, mixed company or strangers and never ever in writing - its harder now I play golf!
		
Click to expand...

i blame the city tbh, when i left Uni i hardley ever swore, spent th next 20 years is a male envioroment where everyone swore like dockers, TBH i can't help it now


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Having had to wear odd shoes for much of last year they were more than pleased to see me when normality returned... As it indicated I was closer to being able to resume playing...

That aside I suspect I'd have been rightly ribbed about it but I very much doubt my foolishness would've been weaponised...
		
Click to expand...

true, honest Mistake or something could be wrong with her feet, couple of the Old guys at my club often seen with odd shoes, or Club President for one


----------



## DRW (Dec 12, 2019)

Twire said:



			I'll be glad when the result comes in and I can close this thread. Some of you need to have a good hard look at yourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Could I suggest a quick sly lock of the Brexit thread, whilst no one is looking , as I have a feeling that is in waiting, ready for re-incarnation, next week


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

DRW said:



			Could I suggest a quick sly lock of the Brexit thread, whilst no one is looking , as I have a feeling that is in waiting, ready for re-incarnation, next week 

Click to expand...

Next week, you mean tomorrow when everyone will be clambering to discuss whoever gets in policy on it, oh and to slag each other off 😂


----------



## IanM (Dec 12, 2019)

Disraeli and Gladstone are "none of them!"


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Hobbit (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm tempted to say a small majority for Labour. A high turnout usually bodes well for Labour.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 12, 2019)

A polling station in Cumbria has a copy of today’s Daily Mail placed between the two polling booths in a clear endorsement for the Tories and in direct contravention of electoral law. 

When someone tried to remove it, the staff there tried to stop this from happening showing they were complicit with the endorsement. 

A sad state of affairs.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I'm tempted to say a small majority for Labour. A high turnout usually bodes well for Labour.
		
Click to expand...

Will you pipe down, I was having a perfectly good evening until you appeared on the thread 🤣


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			A polling station in Cumbria has a copy of today’s Daily Mail placed between the two polling booths in a clear endorsement for the Tories and in direct contravention of electoral law.

When someone tried to remove it, the staff there tried to stop this from happening showing they were complicit with the endorsement.

A sad state of affairs.
		
Click to expand...

Got a link


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I'm tempted to say a small majority for Labour. A high turnout usually bodes well for Labour.
		
Click to expand...

Might be more Lib Dem, their campaign was not too confrontational and their numbers for spending were said to be manageable, couple that with the remain vote .. oh well tomorrow Friday the 13th we will know!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

Just been to the polling station on way home from work, Mrs Wolf and I were the only 2 people in there and according to guy standing on door were the first people he'd seen in an hour


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

Just had a good five minute natter with my local MP Ben Bradley. He called me, honest to god cross me heart hope to die.
Anyway ave told him a few Tashyboy home truths, forum style. In essence I don't think I am the only one who has told him tonight that we are headed down crap creek.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 12, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Got a link
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I was told by the person who removed it.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 12, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			Might be more Lib Dem, their campaign was not too confrontational and their numbers for spending were said to be manageable, couple that with the remain vote .. oh well tomorrow Friday the 13th we will know!
		
Click to expand...

They better win or they will insist on another go


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just been to the polling station on way home from work, Mrs Wolf and I were the only 2 people in there and according to guy standing on door were the first people he'd seen in an hour
		
Click to expand...

Just an observation but don't you live in a Tory stronghold? If that's the case and people are happy with Brexit and them it will be a low turn out

The high turn outs will be in the places who want change


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just an observation but don't you live in a Tory stronghold? If that's the case and people are happy with Brexit and them it will be a low turn out

The high turn outs will be in the places who want change
		
Click to expand...

Honest answer is i couldn't tell you if we're in a Tory stronghold as we only moved to the area last year from Kent. I know the MP was a a Tory winner last time though. But based on their canvassing they also imo are the worst person to be in charge of our local area.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 12, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I'm tempted to say a small majority for Labour. A high turnout usually bodes well for Labour.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd go that far but could see Labour as the biggest party but with no majority. Which might not actually be a bad thing as if they a relying on a coalition it could moderate some of their more extreme proposals. 

I didn't realise until I read the BBC News website earlier that even if Labour win more seats than the Conservatives, Boris still gets first shot at forming a coalition as he's the current PM and only if he can't then Labour would get the chance.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			They better win or they will insist on another go 

Click to expand...

They’ll get one in 5yrs time if not sooner. They won’t have to ask or wait a generation,.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 12, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not sure I'd go that far but could see Labour as the biggest party but with no majority. Which might not actually be a bad thing as if they a relying on a coalition it could moderate some of their more extreme proposals.

I didn't realise until I read the BBC News website earlier that even if Labour win more seats than the Conservatives, *Boris still gets first shot at forming a coalition as he's the current PM and only if he can't* *then Labour would get the chance*.
		
Click to expand...

Before the underlined bit, the magic money tree appears just like it did for TM and the DUP.......


----------



## ger147 (Dec 12, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not sure I'd go that far but could see Labour as the biggest party but with no majority. Which might not actually be a bad thing as if they a relying on a coalition it could moderate some of their more extreme proposals.

I didn't realise until I read the BBC News website earlier that even if Labour win more seats than the Conservatives, Boris still gets first shot at forming a coalition as he's the current PM and only if he can't then Labour would get the chance.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that's the rules if no-one wins an overall majority. That's what happened in 2010 with David Cameron and the Lib Dems. Gordon B remained as PM and if the Lib Dems had done a deal with Labour then it would have been a Lab/LibD coalition despite the Tories having the most seats. But as we all know, they went with Dave...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Before the underlined bit, the magic money tree appears just like it did for TM and the DUP.......
		
Click to expand...

The problem he might have this time round is who is going to trust him. The DUP aren't best pleased with him and might not even have enough numbers to make a difference. I can't see the SNP even bothering to return his calls regardless of what he promises them. So that only leaves the Lib Dems, with a leader that has said she won't put Boris or Corbyn into No.10, and surely that's a case of once bitten twice shy. The only way I could see the Lib Dems supporting him is if they get a legally enforceable guarantee that there will be a 2nd referendum and surely even Boris won't go back on his word to that degree.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 12, 2019)

Leader of Scots Tories had just admitted to electrol fraud. According to his tweets he sent a postal vote sent on 30th Nov and today said he had just voted when leaving a polling station.
Perhaps he is lying again.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Wonder if the Maccems will get their result in first again, mad buggers 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Wonder if the Maccems will get their result in first again, mad buggers 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I know someone involved in the Newcastle count tonight and they are taking it easy and leaving it to Sunderland this time. Hey, you have to give Sunderland one victory this year 😁


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 12, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Leader of Scots Tories had just admitted to electrol fraud. According to his tweets he sent a postal vote sent on 30th Nov and today said he had just voted when leaving a polling station.
Perhaps he is lying again.
		
Click to expand...

He says it was two proxies today.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow, party time.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 12, 2019)

Exit poll, Tory Landslide, wow!!

Wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 12, 2019)

quite liked the build up to the exit poll on sky news,  just as much as I liked that result.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			quite liked the build up to the exit poll on sky news,  just as much as I liked that result.
		
Click to expand...

Got the BBC on, is Bercow crying?


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2019)

exit polls an 86 majority


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow exit poll 86 Tory majority


----------



## ger147 (Dec 12, 2019)

In other news, if the SNP number of 55 is accurate, Joe Swinson will have lost her seat.


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2019)

Thats a massive set of figures from the Exit poll.


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 12, 2019)

ger147 said:



			In other news, if the SNP number of 55 is accurate, Joe Swinson will have lost her seat.
		
Click to expand...

The odds dropped massively throughout the day.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Wow exit poll 86 Tory majority
		
Click to expand...

🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

If those figures turn out to be anything like the final number that's an absolute mauling for Corbyn


----------



## Green Man (Dec 12, 2019)

Brilliant if the exit poll is correct.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 12, 2019)

If the exit polls are correct hopefully Labour will smell the coffee, get rid of their Marxist leadership and provide some sensible opposition.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Got the BBC on, is Bercow crying?
		
Click to expand...

He hasn’t spoke since the result. Has a brave smile on his face though.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2019)

Exit poll looks good !!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Wonder if the Maccems will get their result in first again, mad buggers 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Blyth are taking them on. Mean bunch, ha ha


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Got the BBC on, is Bercow crying?
		
Click to expand...

Bet there’s plenty of forumers crying as well 😂


----------



## ger147 (Dec 12, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			He hasn’t spoke since the result. Has a brave smile on his face though.
		
Click to expand...

1) Yes he has.
2) We haven't had the result yet, just the Exit Poll...


----------



## User62651 (Dec 12, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			If the exit polls are correct hopefully Labour will smell the coffee, get rid of their Marxist leadership and provide some sensible opposition.
		
Click to expand...

You'd think but don't hold your breath. 

Enjoy in England but this result will embolden SNP and hasten the move to separation for Scotland, has to if these strongly opposing poll results are right. Totally incompatible 'Union'.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blyth are taking them on. Mean bunch, ha ha
		
Click to expand...

#PrayForSunderland


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

John McDonnell looks and sounds devastated talking to Andrew Neill. If figures are right the worst election for labour since 1930s...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			You'd think but don't hold your breath.

Enjoy in England but this result will embolden SNP and hasten the move to separation for Scotland, has to if these strongly opposing poll results are right. Totally incompatible 'Union'.
		
Click to expand...

The tricky thing there is that if the polls are correct then the conservatives become stronger and they are the ones most opposed to a second referendum. Boris winning this strongly makes it much harder for the SNP. He has no need to agree to another vote. (Not my own view but probably reality)


----------



## Dogma (Dec 12, 2019)

OHHHH BOOORRRIISSS JOHHHNNSSSSOONNN


----------



## Dogma (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			John McDonnell looks and sounds devastated talking to Andrew Neill. If figures are right the worst election for labour since 1930s...
		
Click to expand...

Neill is hitting him hard


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			John McDonnell looks and sounds devastated talking to Andrew Neill. If figures are right the worst election for labour since 1930s...
		
Click to expand...

He's being very honest, nice to see. I think that is throwing Andrew Neill a little, he isn't used to a straight answer.


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			John McDonnell looks and sounds devastated talking to Andrew Neill. If figures are right the worst election for labour since 1930s...
		
Click to expand...

He’s already spinning this so it’s brexits failt, and once we’ve got Brexit done we can have a left labour, still with Corbyn at the helm. Crazy


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He's being very honest, nice to see. I think that is throwing Andrew Neill a little, he isn't used to a straight answer.
		
Click to expand...

He was being honest until he said Labour are a currently centre left andnhave never been closer to centre than they are now, and that Brexit is the only reason they lost😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			John McDonnell looks and sounds devastated talking to Andrew Neill. If figures are right the worst election for labour since 1930s...
		
Click to expand...

He don't just look devastated, he is still in denial. Blaming everything on Brexit. What is it about politicians especially Labour politicians that has them so far removed from Mr and Missis Joe Public.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			He was being honest until he said Labour are a currently centre left andnhave never been closer to centre than they are now, and that Brexit is the only reason they lost😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that came after I'd finished typing 😄. His opening comments were good and then he tailed off.............


----------



## Mudball (Dec 12, 2019)

Sums up the madness..


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 12, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			They better win or they will insist on another go 

Click to expand...

Nah, let the Tories follow up on there strategy... cannot blame anyone else next election


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 12, 2019)

ger147 said:



			1) Yes he has.
2) We haven't had the result yet, just the Exit Poll...
		
Click to expand...

1- I rewinded it and I stand corrected. Apologies, I was preemptively jumping up and down in lefty tear drop puddles. 

2- I think everybody can understand that I was referencing the exit poll results. Obviously. 

3- pipe down


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Wonder if Gina Miller will pop up with some more cock and bull law suit


----------



## ger147 (Dec 12, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			1- I rewinded it and I stand corrected. Apologies, I was preemptively jumping up and down in lefty tear drop puddles.

2- I think everybody can understand that I was referencing the exit poll results. Obviously.
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted.


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2019)

Labours nodding dog is blaming brexit as well


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Wonder if Gina Miller will pop up with some more cock and bull law suit 

Click to expand...

No, please no. No more of her 😳


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yeah, that came after I'd finished typing 😄. His opening comments were good and then he tailed off.............
		
Click to expand...

That was a man massively in denial 😂
The fact he see's his and Corbyns view as Cental and slightly left shows how far removed the front bench of Labour really are from the true working classes and the people in general.  They will need a massive overhaul at the top otherwise if they continue down this route they'll fall further behind


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Wonder if Gina Miller will pop up with some more cock and bull law suit 

Click to expand...

For god sake man don't put a downer on a good night. Anyway Diane Abbott has referred it to VAR.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

You heard it here first, Diane Abbott as leader of the Labour Party.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 12, 2019)

Split emotions................Ashamed to be British, proud to be Scots.


----------



## Del_Boy (Dec 12, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Split emotions................Ashamed to be British, proud to be Scots.
		
Click to expand...

Proud to be English


----------



## woofers (Dec 12, 2019)

Can’t wait to hear from Major, Heseltine and, for the first time in my life, Blair.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Split emotions................Ashamed to be British, proud to be Scots.
		
Click to expand...

On this night of celebration I doubt anyone cares 😁😁😁


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 12, 2019)

So it's Brexit fault or their position of not having a clear Brexit policy ?
anyway let's hope the country get a decent opposition now.


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2019)

Great result for Labour. Now they can clear out their inadequate leaders and hopefully provide a decent opposition in the future.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Split emotions................Ashamed to be British, proud to be Scots.
		
Click to expand...

Doon a serious question. Looks like being a good night for SNP. However I have spoken to a fair few Scotish down here and they have categorically said voting for SNP don't nessasarily mean a vote for independence. In essence the SNP don't have a viable opposition so there policies stick, but independence don't. Is that the case or what's your thoughts.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			Great result for Labour. Now they can clear out their inadequate leaders and hopefully provide a decent opposition in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Problem is though if the poll is right a defeat of that magnitude will take a lot to come back from even with a clear out


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Problem is though if the poll is right a defeat of that magnitude will take a lot to come back from even with a clear out
		
Click to expand...

You are right, to make up this gap in time for the next election, it will be hard. But, the Tories have to get it right or the people will turn quickly.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			You are right, to make up this gap in time for the next election, it will be hard. But, the Tories have to get it right or the people will turn quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the Tories could have it all cocked up by January 31st 😂

But Labour have to take this as a massive wake up call.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			You are right, to make up this gap in time for the next election, it will be hard. But, the Tories have to get it right or the people will turn quickly.
		
Click to expand...

I think it will be a pretty quick turnaround, this election is about Brexit, once that's sorted people will probably go back to more traditional voting patterns.
IMO of course


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			So it's Brexit fault or their position of not having a clear Brexit policy ?
anyway let's hope the country get a decent opposition now.
		
Click to expand...

This for me will be an interesting side show to the forthcoming Brexit debacle. Boris pushing through his Brexit plans whilst Labour look for a new leader. Can see some massive in fighting within the Labour camp.
For me The years under Corbyn should be known as the "wilderness years". Labour and Corbyn have achieved nothing, not only that they have set Labour back 10 years. Corbyn being ousted as leader is a step in the right direction, however it is only a small step in the right direction. I hope to god Labour sorts itself out. Never has it been more true that a strong opposition makes a strong government. However at the moment we have a diabolical opposition and a diabolical Government.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205258869527760898


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			This for me will be an interesting side show to the forthcoming Brexit debacle. Boris pushing through his Brexit plans whilst Labour look for a new leader. Can see some massive in fighting within the Labour camp.
For me The years under Corbyn should be known as the "wilderness years". Labour and Corbyn have achieved nothing, not only that they have set Labour back 10 years. Corbyn being ousted as leader is a step in the right direction, however it is only a small step in the right direction. I hope to god Labour sorts itself out. Never has it been more true that a strong opposition makes a strong government. However at the moment we have a diabolical opposition and a diabolical Government.
		
Click to expand...

If you look back over the last couple of years at the infighting between the MP's and Momentum - think deselection etc, there's a lot of clearing out to do rightdown to local level. The whole structure is rotten.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			If you look back over the last couple of years at the infighting between the MP's and Momentum - think deselection etc, there's a lot of clearing out to do rightdown to local level. The whole structure is rotten.
		
Click to expand...

Hobbit, educate me re Momentum, I started reading about them the other day on Wikipedia but ended up having to go out. What's the idea behind Momentum.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 12, 2019)

I keep hearing that the SNP say they have had a good night etc etc.

If this exit poll is correct, then it is  clear , but maybe not to S NP, that whatever Sturgeon says, requests, demands, whatever, - Johnson can completely ignore her and whatever Ian Blackford might say in the House.
He does need to talk to her. She has no clout outside of Scotland. End of.

What Johnson could do, if he wished, is give her the referendum in a legally binding agreement that there must be another referendum after 5 years, if she wins the first and Scotland goes independent. So when they mess up, the people of Scotland will have a lifeline back to the Union. Now, that would be interesting😉


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2019)

Where now for Lib Dems? Took the gamble to go with stop Brexit message, not something they should have done imho. Perhaps they thought they could nab a chunk of the 48% of the remain vote. Sounds like the country said no to this. Is Jo the right leader?


----------



## woofers (Dec 12, 2019)

Andrew Neil is a bit up himself isn’t he?


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2019)

If the Exit polls are right, sounds like Ruth Davidson is going for a swim in Loch Ness


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

Bloody Geordies gate crashing a good night.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			Where now for Lib Dems? Took the gamble to go with stop Brexit message, not something they should have done imho. Perhaps they thought they could nab a chunk of the 48% of the remain vote. Sounds like the country said no to this. Is Jo the right leader?
		
Click to expand...

Thats a very good question, my personal view on that is had Jo Swinson not taken such a hardline and instead of categorically say they'll cancel Brexit but would host a 2nd referendum then I think they'd have taken a lot more votes from Conservatives. A lot of their policies are really good and will resonate with a lot of people myself included in that, but this hardline approach has cost them.

Swinson talks well and i think they'll keep her at the helm but they need to stop the hardline approach on the one key area.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

Mackems also showing how it's done.🤔😳 what they supping up there


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Bloody Geordies gate crashing a good night.
		
Click to expand...

Whoa - careful Bonny lad 😂


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Mackems also showing how it's done.🤔😳 what they supping up there
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever had a pint of Vaux beer 🍺👎😖


----------



## Green Man (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow Hartlepool and Sedgefield both projected to go Blue. Massive change in this part of the country.


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2019)

Oooh, I'll be sleeping well tonight.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Swinson talks well and i think they'll keep her at the helm but they need to stop the hardline approach on the one key area.
		
Click to expand...

That will depend on whether she can hold on to her seat. Sounds like that's not a sure thing.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			That will depend on whether she can hold on to her seat. Sounds like that's not a sure thing.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, but I don't think Lib Dems need a massive shake up if she doesn't, they just need to re-address their hard line on Brexit as other policies are in a good place, so if they have to change leader it won't be as much of an upheaval as Labour's.


On another note Labour candidate for Stoke absolutely scathing of Corbyn and Labour's front bench not being in touch with their own candidates let alone the people, stating its not Brexit fault for losses but purely his parties leadership ineptitude and out of touch morals.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 13, 2019)

Thought this was an election thread. Are you all in bed?


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Thought this was an election thread. Are you all in bed?
		
Click to expand...

still up here but mainly watching the presidents cup, elections been over for  a while


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2019)

2:40am here in Spain. Nibbles just out of the oven and about to open another bottle of rioja. Thoroughly enjoying the fun.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			still up here but mainly watching the presidents cup, elections been over for  a while
		
Click to expand...

Agree. perhaps we should talk about cricket!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 13, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			2:40am here in Spain. Nibbles just out of the oven and about to open another bottle of rioja. Thoroughly enjoying the fun.
		
Click to expand...

Only 1.43 in Tenerife. Expensive meal tonight H but enjoying Sky


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Agree. perhaps we should talk about cricket!
		
Click to expand...

thatll keep till boxing day


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Dec 13, 2019)

A lot of the swings from Labour to Con in the North East have actually been swings from Labour to the Brexit Party


----------



## ger147 (Dec 13, 2019)

Head of the DUP in Westminster Nigel Dodds loses his seat to Sinn Fein.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 13, 2019)

Bishop Auckland gone to Conservatives. 

A place which Thatcher supposedly devastated back in the day and one which has been a Labour seat since the 1930’s. 

Labour are stuffed! Corbyn has to be sacked off because he is an utter chomper and completely untrustworthy


----------



## ger147 (Dec 13, 2019)

Corbyn will not fight another general election. A bit of an angry man speech IMO, blaming everyone but himself.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 13, 2019)

Boris holds his seat with an increased majority.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 13, 2019)

Swinson has lost her seat, 3rd Westminster leader of the nite gone.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2019)

ger147 said:



*Swinson has lost her seat*, 3rd Westminster leader of the nite gone.
		
Click to expand...

She's weird.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2019)

And the working class hold a gun to their own head and pull the trigger.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I'm tempted to say a small majority for Labour. A high turnout usually bodes well for Labour.
		
Click to expand...

A lot got caught out by the images of queues at the polling stations.
They were caused by people finding a break in the weather and making a dash for it rather than a high turnout as that number is about average at 67%
Made 2 trips to our PS, one with The Boy casting his first vote and one with the Mrs, and the PS was virtually deserted as it was heaving down.
Drove past several during the day and it was the same.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And the working class hold a gun to their own head and pull the trigger.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll be honest, I dont often agree with you, but on that comment I fully agree.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2019)

Maybe they should be pointing it at the Labour leadership who have completely failed to beat possibly the worst incumbent government in history...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And the working class hold a gun to their own head and pull the trigger.
		
Click to expand...

We do that a lot but there’s never any bullets!


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh well good luck, job done now. This is what everyone wants, so be it.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2019)

Labour held in my Blaydon constituency but only just, looking at the results if the Brexit party hadn't have stood the Tories would probably have won with a 20,000 swing


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			Oh well good luck, job done now. *This is what everyone wants, so be it*.
		
Click to expand...

We said that in June '16.


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2019)

A yellow flood warning has been issued across parts of the UK following last nights result


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Maybe they should be pointing it at the Labour leadership who have completely failed to beat possibly the worst incumbent government in history...
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be silly it’s brexits fault 😂🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2019)

Local labour supporters celebrating in Wetherspoons before the results came through................


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			We said that in June '16.


Click to expand...

Yeah but TM did not get a majority. Boris has it now, he has an opportunity to deliver his vision- the success of which is his responsibility alone. There will be no interference or compromises required with the likes of the DUP etc.. so job done, get on with it. Celebrate when we are all in good shape and the economy is the strongest in the world.


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 13, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Corbyn will not fight another general election. A bit of an angry man speech IMO, blaming everyone but himself.
		
Click to expand...

He is putting himself above the party, utter disgrace and has to go now. Trump will be rubbing his hands together.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Local labour supporters celebrating in Wetherspoons before the results came through................
	View attachment 28752
View attachment 28753
View attachment 28754
View attachment 28755
View attachment 28756
View attachment 28757
View attachment 28758

Click to expand...

That post utterly stinks of class prejudice. Have a word with yourself.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Dec 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Local labour supporters celebrating in Wetherspoons before the results came through................
	View attachment 28752
View attachment 28753
View attachment 28754
View attachment 28755
View attachment 28756
View attachment 28757
View attachment 28758

Click to expand...

That is one of the most obnoxious and sneering messages there has been on here. Classless and objectionable.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2019)

funkycoldmedina said:



			That is one of the most obnoxious and sneering messages there has been on here. Classless and objectionable.
		
Click to expand...

It was a joke. Apologies snowflake.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Labour held in my Blaydon constituency but only just, looking at the results if the Brexit party hadn't have stood the Tories would probably have won with a 20,000 swing 

Click to expand...

Some seismic results up here. Blyth went conservative, wtf 😱😱. My constituency went from solid red to to a majority of under 1,000. Brexit party took 3k votes here, oops.

The Durham mp I called out a couple of days ago, Laura Pidcock, for being awful lost her safe Durham seat. Apparently the NE is now shared 20 seats apiece between Conservative and Labour, unheard of stuff.

Interesting thing next is whether this is a temporary shift or a one off?


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Dec 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			It was a joke. Apologies snowflake.....


Click to expand...

Ah snowflake, the carrion call of the humourless.
I stand by my 1st statement, classless and objectionable


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2019)

sums up Labour's woes perfectly


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205284227895496704


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2019)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Ah snowflake, the carrion call of the humourless.
I stand by my 1st statement, classless and objectionable
		
Click to expand...

Cushty. Single or twin for the old farts??? You'll go down a storm 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some seismic results up here. Blyth went conservative, wtf 😱😱. My constituency went from solid red to to a majority of under 1,000. Brexit party took 3k votes here, oops.

The Durham mp I called out a couple of days ago, Laura Pidcock, for being awful lost her safe Durham seat. Apparently the NE is now shared 20 seats apiece between Conservative and Labour, unheard of stuff.

Interesting thing next is whether this is a temporary shift or a one off?
		
Click to expand...

One off for me, they voted for Brexit and want it enacted upon. At least the HoC can't steal it away from them now. It can quickly turn sour for Bozo if Brexit doesn't get a flying start, the knives will be out quicker than you can say "canny bag of Tudor" 🤣


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Dec 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Cushty. Single or twin for the old farts??? You'll go down a storm 🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Is my invite in the post?😉


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			One off for me, they voted for Brexit and want it enacted upon. At least the HoC can't steal it away from them now. It can quickly turn sour for Bozo if Brexit doesn't get a flying start, the knives will be out quicker than you can say "canny bag of Tudor" 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Showing your age there Martin. Can you still get Tudor crisps?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Showing your age there Martin. Can you still get Tudor crisps?
		
Click to expand...

They loved Gammon flavour.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			They loved Gammon flavour.
		
Click to expand...

What was it you said about class prejudice?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Doon a serious question. Looks like being a good night for SNP. However I have spoken to a fair few Scotish down here and they have categorically said voting for SNP don't nessasarily mean a vote for independence. In essence the SNP don't have a viable opposition so there policies stick, but independence don't. Is that the case or what's your thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

True, A few years ago I used to be one of them.
There is also quite a sizeable portion of voters who do not support the SNP but want independence.
There are also Labour voters and even a few Tory voters who support Independence.

Some of the non SNP supporting voters are more 'hard line' and were upset by the SNP focusing this election on Brexit and not Independence.
There are even calls for a second Independence party to hoover up second votes in a Scottish Election.

The SNP have now won a mandate for Independence for the last four elections. We are not going away.
Whilst England struggled to choose between two awful candidates Scotland had a third choice which resulted in the SNP outvoting the combined Labour/Tory parties.
Scots Tories went in a one agenda election, stop Indyref2, and were heavily defeated. Makes the claim of no appetite for a second election a bit feeble.

The SNP did well to gain 48 seats, as I said earlier there were about 40 seats in Scotland which could be considered marginal.
I fear for my country now. Westminster has been historically unfair to us and the thought of an out of control right wing Tory government taking revenge is scary.
I do not think this result will play out well.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 13, 2019)

😂 😂 😂 


Smiffy said:



			Local labour supporters celebrating in Wetherspoons before the results came through................
	View attachment 28752
View attachment 28753
View attachment 28754
View attachment 28755
View attachment 28756
View attachment 28757
View attachment 28758

Click to expand...


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			True, A few years ago I used to be one of them.
There is also quite a sizeable portion of voters who do not support the SNP but want independence.
There are also Labour voters and even a few Tory voters who support Independence.

Some of the non SNP supporting voters are more 'hard line' and were upset by the SNP focusing this election on Brexit and not Independence.
There are even calls for a second Independence party to hoover up second votes in a Scottish Election.

The SNP have now won a mandate for Independence for the last four elections. We are not going away.
Whilst England struggled to choose between two awful candidates Scotland had a third choice which resulted in the SNP outvoting the combined Labour/Tory parties.
Scots Tories went in a one agenda election, stop Indyref2, and were heavily defeated. Makes the claim of no appetite for a second election a bit feeble.

The SNP did well to gain 48 seats, as I said earlier there were about 40 seats in Scotland which could be considered marginal.
I fear for my country now. Westminster has been historically unfair to us and the thought of an out of control right wing Tory government taking revenge is scary.
I do not think this result will play out well.
		
Click to expand...

Westminster bully boys!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-49111229


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			True, A few years ago I used to be one of them.
There is also quite a sizeable portion of voters who do not support the SNP but want independence.
There are also Labour voters and even a few Tory voters who support Independence.

Some of the non SNP supporting voters are more 'hard line' and were upset by the SNP focusing this election on Brexit and not Independence.
There are even calls for a second Independence party to hoover up second votes in a Scottish Election.

The SNP have now won a mandate for Independence for the last four elections. We are not going away.
Whilst England struggled to choose between two awful candidates Scotland had a third choice which resulted in the SNP outvoting the combined Labour/Tory parties.
Scots Tories went in a one agenda election, stop Indyref2, and were heavily defeated. Makes the claim of no appetite for a second election a bit feeble.

The SNP did well to gain 48 seats, as I said earlier there were about 40 seats in Scotland which could be considered marginal.
I fear for my country now. Westminster has been historically unfair to us and the thought of an out of control right wing Tory government taking revenge is scary.
I do not think this result will play out well.
		
Click to expand...

👍 come what may, could of been an unpleasant night either way. A right wing government party or a left wing government. 😖


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

So now the Tories have their chance to get Brexit sorted 

I hoped that the Election was more than just Brexit but I guess it always was going to be that way 

Labour tried to make it more about the policies and the future and clearly misread the public as well as having the worst leader in their history prob

Labour strongholds but who voted to leave clearly went with the Tories because of Brexit - these areas all old industry heartlands who I guess expect us leaving the EU as a stepping stone for the industry in that area to rise again - as well as the potential drop in immigration into those areas.

Scotland have also spoken about how they feel about Brexit and the union and for me it’s a worry 

But it’s now up to Boris and his team to sort out our future - I certainly shouldn’t expect any celebrations until it’s done and think we are in for some rocky times


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 13, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			Westminster bully boys!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-49111229

Click to expand...

It didn't raise much of an eyebrow 5 months ago when it was released 5 months ago and I don't think it will now. 🤔


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			Westminster bully boys!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-49111229

Click to expand...

The concept is very simple but too many people see areas of the UK & NI getting more money per head and think its unfair. It isn't. If central London needs a bin lorry it costs the same as the one bought in the Highlands of Scotland. But as there's more people in central London the price divided by that number makes it look like less money is spent per head.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 13, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The concept is very simple but too many people see areas of the UK & NI getting more money per head and think its unfair. It isn't. If central London needs a bin lorry it costs the same as the one bought in the Highlands of Scotland. But as there's more people in central London the price divided by that number makes it look like less money is spent per head.
		
Click to expand...

i am not saying it is wrong Brian - just that certain people keep banging on about the same point and another Scottish Referendum when the first was on the deal it was a once in a generation! Just let it lie and if you feel the same in 15 years when they can judge the success or failure of Brexit then so be it. Maybe by then they will have fiscal policies more in line with EU norms and an idea how they would join if they did vote to leave the UK - a currency being a key elephant in the room unless the EU do one of their famous fudges and forget about that rule


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The SNP have now won a mandate for Independence for the last four elections. We are not going away.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - you're not going away


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Showing your age there Martin. Can you still get Tudor crisps?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, they seem just as rare as Branston Pickle Mini Cheddars 😛


----------



## Mudball (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2019)

53% voted for parties who oppose Brexit. So we can stay now? #democracy


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			53% voted for parties who oppose Brexit. So we can stay now? #democracy
		
Click to expand...

so Labour opposed Brexit - i must have lost that in the hot air they were spouting


----------



## jp5 (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			53% voted for parties who oppose Brexit. So we can stay now? #democracy
		
Click to expand...

Not oppose Brexit, but there were more votes for second referendum parties than for the leave deal. Leave votes were concentrated in one party though which is the goal under FPTP.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			53% voted for parties who oppose Brexit. So we can stay now? #democracy
		
Click to expand...

In a two party race where both have clear standings, You could have that argument. 

But it isn’t, and you can’t.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 13, 2019)

Well that was a &^%show. Even the tension of watching the results come in during the night is ruined as the exit polls at 10 pm spoil it all now.

I must congratulate the Tory party on getting a significant majority.  To me it is clear that in the west we are mostly sliding into an era of populist right wing politics and the tories capitalized on that brilliantly, so fair play. And the left and centralists have been left behind a bit by this. I fully expect Trump to get an increased majority in the US for much the same reason if Bernie is the best alternative the democrats offer.

Reasons for Labours bad result are I expect numerous depending on where you are in the country, but again I can not see them making any progress if they follow the current momentum led far left approach. I still think a decent amount of their policies make a lot of sense, but in their current incarnation they will not make any head way with them.

As for the Tory government then whilst Boris is making some consolatory noises in his speeches this morning about governing for all,  I have severe doubts. Many Tory voters have said he is not a great leader and has many faults, but we seem to be in a 'who is the least worst', and the country clearly thought it was him.  We are following the US path where what was previously thought of as toxic behavior (remember when we lost out minds as Milliband could not eat a bacon sandwich and that was a big deal) is either ignored or refuted by lies in mainstream and social media.  The use and manipulation though social media is an especially depressing thing to me as once we get major parties deliberately misleading, even if they claim it is not 100% a lie, then I think we are in a very dark place.

One part of me hopes the Tories may realise they have been lent many votes in the midlands and north by ex labour voters so they will try their hardest to keep them by trying to energise those parts of the country instead of leaving them to slide even more into a minimum wage zero hours contract Sports Direct based economy. Yes they will get a bit of a bounce from Brexit in those areas, but once we are out and that does not bring all the benefits many in these areas thought it would then what next?  A Tory party with a significant majority who has been in power for over a decade and is out of the EU will be running out of others to blame.

Also looking at the results I think in 4 years we have gone from Great Britain to Little England and surely Scottish independence and even Irish independence may well be a key battle ground, once Brexit has died down. But whatever happens I think we will continue to become a more divided society between the haves and have nots and that is not great.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 13, 2019)

NI nearly going over to the Nationalists seems to have slipped under the radar.
Great quote from one of the Irish pundits.........….we were worried about the Irish Nationalists when all along it was the English Nationalists we should have been afraid of.


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2019)

Or being deliberately controversial, those that wish to stop Brexit and see Tory policies as right wing and class dividing, are in fact the primary cause of this nation’s current division.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 13, 2019)

how Corbyn and his pack have not already resigned is beyond me. If Corbyn had any decency he would have resigned first thing this morning. I am not sure if or how they can get rid of the Momentum Maxists but it is essential if a real challenge party can emerge


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 13, 2019)

"Hello Chukka?   I've got Strictly Come Dancing on Ice on Line 2 for you."


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

Well Swinson loses her seat and her leadership in one night. Firmly believe had they not been so hardline with stopping Brexit they really would have been the best placed party to derail the Tories. Slight rebuild there with that policy and think they can start to make a comeback.

Not impressed with Corbyn speech refusal to accept any failing on his part and the areas within his manifesto that even his own party were tearing into last night. Thats a much bigger rebuild job imo than the other parties.

Now we wait and see what Boris's brigade will do with Brexit and what mess that may or may not cause.

One bonus in all  this was the hope the plebs on my social media might pipe down a but now.. Sadly not though they're already calling it a fix and the end of Britain 🙄


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			"Hello Chukka?   I've got Strictly Come Dancing on Ice on Line 2 for you."
		
Click to expand...

“We‘ve got Swinson lined up. Working on McDonnell as I speak...”


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			“We‘ve got Swinson lined up. Working on McDonnell as I speak...”
		
Click to expand...

Can you make sure you set McDonnell up with a partner with 2 left feet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

I wonder what would happen if when they go to vote for the New during the next session of Parliament it’s not voted through because some Tory MP’s still vote against it 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2019)

Some interesting stats which pop the balloons a little for the big winners from the election. It has always been this way, no matter who wins, but no harm in reminding yourselves

Conservative share of the vote, 44%. 56% of the country don't want them but they have a thumping majoirty

SNP share of the Scottish vote, 45%. 55% of Scotland do not want them or their policies but like the Conservatives they also claim a huge mandate for their policies.

First past the post as a system


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2019)

Watch the torys push through a boundary reform in this next term.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some interesting stats which pop the balloons a little for the big winners from the election. It has always been this way, no matter who wins, but no harm in reminding yourselves

Conservative share of the vote, 44%. 56% of the country don't want them but they have a thumping majoirty

SNP share of the Scottish vote, 45%. 55% of Scotland do not want them or their policies but like the Conservatives they also claim a huge mandate for their policies.

First past the post as a system 

Click to expand...

I don’t have an issue with it, we knew how it worked before we voted, it’s our democracy, if people are unhappy with it they can get involved or sit and wait until next time they get a say.
The result in any GE has to be accepted whether people agree or are unhappy with it.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some interesting stats which pop the balloons a little for the big winners from the election. It has always been this way, no matter who wins, but no harm in reminding yourselves

Conservative share of the vote, 44%. 56% of the country don't want them but they have a thumping majoirty

SNP share of the Scottish vote, 45%. 55% of Scotland do not want them or their policies but like the Conservatives they also claim a huge mandate for their policies.

First past the post as a system 

Click to expand...

Just been talking about this with Mrs Wolf, she's got really into politics last couple of months with her potential job changes. I'm an avid believer that first past the post system needs scrapping completely in favour of a proportional representation system. Maybe next time its brought up in Parliament more will get behind it because something needs to change to truly reflect the votes cast, rather than reliance on other parties doing badly to get others in power.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just been talking about this with Mrs Wolf, she's got really into politics last couple of months with her potential job changes. I'm an avid believer that first past the post system needs scrapping completely in favour of a proportional representation system. Maybe next time its brought up in Parliament more will get behind it because something needs to change to truly reflect the votes cast, rather than reliance on ither parties doing badly to get others in power.
		
Click to expand...

For the 2 party system currently it'd be asking turkeys to vote for Christmas. In theory it would be fairer but they'll never go for it


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Watch the torys push through a boundary reform in this next term.
		
Click to expand...

With that majority it's a real risk and worry for sure


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2019)

<shrugs>

Well that is that then. The country has got the Prime Minister it wants (or it doesn't have the Prime Minister it doesn't want - let's see which it is) - whatever - so be it.  

The one and only flicker of a silver lining to the cloud is simply that Johnson now has a big enough majority to get done anything and everything he wants to get done.  He has nothing to hide behind.  We will see over the coming months and years whether or not he is wearing any clothes.

My biggest fear now for the country - but one that I have to hand over to the one who helps me maintain my sanity - is that when things don't go so well Johnson will simply lie to his voters, and throw under a bus those he feels he can to deflect form his own limitations and failings  - and so many of his 2019 vote may be so desperate to believe him - as they believe in him today - that they will accept what he says as the truth - their truth.

Just look to Trump and reassure me that that will not happen here 

Anyway - as I say - I will just have to hand this fear over.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			For the 2 party system currently it'd be asking turkeys to vote for Christmas. In theory it would be fairer but they'll never go for it
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Chris and thats why whenever its been put forward the main parties they've voted against it.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

Well, at least the traditional labour voters saw through Corbyn and McDonnell and saved the country with their courage. I hope they are rewarded for doing so


----------



## IanM (Dec 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			First past the post as a system 

Click to expand...

Can see both sides of this argument and I don't have an answer.  I remember my Uni days doing a paper on the chaos PR caused in Italy. 

Hoges is spot on.  The country doesn't have the Prime Minister it doesn't want.   Labour have meandered between Blair and Corbyn... quite a swing.   Need someone sensible now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I don’t have an issue with it, we knew how it worked before we voted, it’s our democracy, if people are unhappy with it they can get involved or sit and wait until next time they get a say.
The result in any GE has to be accepted whether people agree or are unhappy with it.
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree and we certainly did know. I just think it is worth remembering when both of those parties are strutting around today talking about their dominance and their right to follow through with their policies that in both cases the bulk of their relative constiuents did not want them. I think that is quite sobering.

I have no issues in accepting the results, it is the system we have. If only Jo Swinson had remembered that


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2019)

...and Labour voters calling in to O'Brien - actually upset and shaken that they voted Tory - but did so because they just could not vote for Corbyn - and Johnson at least promised them something.  Corbyn offered them little or nothing - and the little was hidden behind the man who is Jeremy Corbyn.  They have lent Johnson their vote - and they will wait and see what Johnson does.

Today any anger I have is reserved for Corbyn and those who put him there, rather than anyone or anything the Tories or Johnson said or didn't say.  They ran a good race and exploited 100% the weakness of Corbyn and Labour.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just been talking about this with Mrs Wolf, she's got really into politics last couple of months with her potential job changes. I'm an avid believer that first past the post system needs scrapping completely in favour of a proportional representation system. Maybe next time its brought up in Parliament more will get behind it because something needs to change to truly reflect the votes cast, rather than reliance on ither parties doing badly to get others in power.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a fair point .
But PR relies on parties that can work together as they usually result in hung parliaments.
But on the showing of the last few years we don’t have the quality of MP to do this.
Maybe the quality would improve but I  won’t hold my breath.

It will put to bed all those that think we didn’t know what we were voting for in the referendum.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I quite agree and we certainly did know. I just think it is worth remembering when both of those parties are strutting around today talking about their dominance and their right to follow through with their policies that in both cases the bulk of their relative constiuents did not want them. I think that is quite sobering.

I have no issues in accepting the results, it is the system we have. If only Jo Swinson had remembered that 

Click to expand...

The Country isn’t going to be brought together by anyone strutting around, but in any competition were you know the rules before you enter you have a right to feel vindicated if you win.
I know it’s not what people want to hear, but what’s the point of the SNP if Westminster continues to ignore them.
The Scottish people have told Westminster what they want and how they feel and to a degree will be totally ignored, that’s wrong.
I understand them banging their drum long and loud.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well that was a &^%show. Even the tension of watching the results come in during the night is ruined as the exit polls at 10 pm spoil it all now.

I must congratulate the Tory party on getting a significant majority.  To me it is clear that in the west we are mostly sliding into an era of populist right wing politics and the tories capitalized on that brilliantly, so fair play. And the left and centralists have been left behind a bit by this. I fully expect Trump to get an increased majority in the US for much the same reason if Bernie is the best alternative the democrats offer.

Reasons for Labours bad result are I expect numerous depending on where you are in the country, but again I can not see them making any progress if they follow the current momentum led far left approach. I still think a decent amount of their policies make a lot of sense, but in their current incarnation they will not make any head way with them.

As for the Tory government then whilst Boris is making some consolatory noises in his speeches this morning about governing for all,  I have severe doubts. Many Tory voters have said he is not a great leader and has many faults, but we seem to be in a 'who is the least worst', and the country clearly thought it was him.  We are following the US path where what was previously thought of as toxic behavior (remember when we lost out minds as Milliband could not eat a bacon sandwich and that was a big deal) is either ignored or refuted by lies in mainstream and social media.  The use and manipulation though social media is an especially depressing thing to me as once we get major parties deliberately misleading, even if they claim it is not 100% a lie, then I think we are in a very dark place.

One part of me hopes the Tories may realise they have been lent many votes in the midlands and north by ex labour voters so they will try their hardest to keep them by trying to energise those parts of the country instead of leaving them to slide even more into a minimum wage zero hours contract Sports Direct based economy. Yes they will get a bit of a bounce from Brexit in those areas, but once we are out and that does not bring all the benefits many in these areas thought it would then what next?  A Tory party with a significant majority who has been in power for over a decade and is out of the EU will be running out of others to blame.

Also looking at the results I think in 4 years we have gone from Great Britain to Little England and surely Scottish independence and even Irish independence may well be a key battle ground, once Brexit has died down. But whatever happens I think we will continue to become a more divided society between the haves and have nots and that is not great.
		
Click to expand...

All of this - you put it so much better than I


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s a fair point .
But PR relies on parties that can work together as they usually result in hung parliaments.
But on the showing of the last few years we don’t have the quality of MP to do this.
Maybe the quality would improve but I  won’t hold my breath.

It will put to bed all those that think we didn’t know what we were voting for in the referendum.
		
Click to expand...

Quality of MP has been failing for years and this Election has massively highlighted even further. 

As for your last point completely agree, we did know what was being voted for so now its time to see what happens with it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Can you make sure you set McDonnell up with a partner with 2 left feet
		
Click to expand...

Diane Abbott has two different shoes if that helps


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Totally agree Chris and thats why whenever its been put forward the main parties they've voted against it.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't we have a referendum about it. ?


----------



## IanM (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Diane Abbott has two different shoes if that helps
		
Click to expand...

Was that real, or photo shopped?  Mind you, I've gone out with black shoes from different pairs on an early start!


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 13, 2019)

IanM said:



			Can see both sides of this argument and don't have an answer.  I remember my Uni days doing a paper on the chaos PR caused in Italy. 

Hoges is spot on.  The country doesn't have the Prime Minister it doesn't want.   Labour have meandered between Blair and Corbyn... quite a swing.   Need someone sensible now.
		
Click to expand...

i remember the same from my Politics Course at coledge and I came out in favour of FPTP as it gives cleaner goverments, often with a majority and enables policies to happen much easier than in PR, with Italy a shining example of what does not work


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Didn't we have a referendum about it. ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes wasn’t it Nick Cleggs baby.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2019)

IanM said:



			Was that real, or photo shopped?  Mind you, I've gone out with black shoes from different pairs on an early start! 

Click to expand...

Dressed in the dark ?
Who hasn’t done that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The Country isn’t going to be brought together by anyone strutting around, but in any competition were you know the rules before you enter you have a right to feel vindicated if you win.
I know it’s not what people want to hear, but what’s the point of the SNP if Westminster continues to ignore them.
The Scottish people have told Westminster what they want and how they feel and to a degree will be totally ignored, that’s wrong.
I understand them banging their drum long and loud.
		
Click to expand...

In terms of the SNP, have they though? 55% of the Scottish electorate voted against the only party standing on an independence ticket. Now it is not as simple as that. People vote for the SNP at general elections for reasons other than independence, you will get Conservative voters who will vote for independence, but in simple terms the actual split was 45% - 55% against the SNP. That is not a mandate for Indy2.

Me, I don't care if they get independence or not but do those 55% not get a say? The same 55% who voted no last time and were told, in a very divisive vote, that it would be a once in a generation vote? Who speaks for the majority?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2019)

And when Johnson returns from The Palace I will force myself to listen to Johnson's 'One Nation Conservatism' speech from the steps of Number 10.  And I will reflect on the words of Theresa May when she stood in the same place what seems eons ago.

_But the mission to make Britain a country that works for everyone means more than fighting these injustices. If you’re from an ordinary working class family, life is much harder than many people in Westminster realise. You have a job but you don’t always have job security. You have your own home, but you worry about paying a mortgage. You can just about manage but you worry about the cost of living and getting your kids into a good school.

If you’re one of those families, if you’re just managing, I want to address you directly.

I know you’re working around the clock, I know you’re doing your best, and I know that sometimes life can be a struggle. The government I lead will be driven not by the interests of the privileged few, but by yours._

...and I will think that whilst I am told that I am hearing One Nation Conservatism - I suspect that behind it all will be Populism.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Didn't we have a referendum about it. ?
		
Click to expand...

5th May 2011, remember it well didnt get chance to vote sadly as was in Afghanistan. 

Country voted to keep it as it is, i accept the result doesn't mean i have to agree with it or change my mind that i believe in my opinion it would be fairer. Just like i haven't changed my mind on wanting to remain in the EU but accept the outcome of the vote as thats what the nation chose.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So now the Tories have their chance to get Brexit sorted

I hoped that the Election was more than just Brexit but I guess it always was going to be that way
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean we can finally put to bed any more calls for a second referendum?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			i remember the same from my Politics Course at coledge and I came out in favour of FPTP as it gives cleaner goverments, often with a majority and enables policies to happen much easier than in PR, with Italy a shining example of what does not work
		
Click to expand...

PR is much more likely to end up with a hung Parliament with loads more elections. Our politicians have shown how devious they can be when a government doesn't hold a balance of power


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Does that mean we can finally put to bed any more calls for a second referendum?
		
Click to expand...

For sure


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2019)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Is my invite in the post?😉
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt it.
How would you react to being called a Northern Monkey or a Southern Shandy Drinker???
We've even been known to call each other tosspots before now.
Not _your _cup of Darjeeling I would have thought.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In terms of the SNP, have they though? 55% of the Scottish electorate voted against the only party standing on an independence ticket. Now it is not as simple as that. People vote for the SNP at general elections for reasons other than independence, you will get Conservative voters who will vote for independence, but in simple terms the actual split was 45% - 55% against the SNP. That is not a mandate for Indy2.

Me, I don't care if they get independence or not but do those 55% not get a say? The same 55% who voted no last time and were told, in a very divisive vote, that it would be a once in a generation vote? Who speaks for the majority?
		
Click to expand...

These were also the same people that were told to vote to stay in the Union by Cameron as we wouldn’t be leaving the EU.
The SNP were not only standing on an independence ticket, they were also voting against tory and Labour policies.
The other issue (not a personal comment) as you mention you don’t care, lot of English don’t, so their struggle and argument is brushed under the carpet.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Dec 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			I very much doubt it.
How would you react to being called a Northern Monkey or a Southern Shandy Drinker???
We've even been known to call each other tosspots before now.
Not _your _cup of Darjeeling I would have thought.
		
Click to expand...

You are truly the king of bantz smiffy.
Cushty


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			These were also the same people that were told to vote to stay in the Union by Cameron as we wouldn’t be leaving the EU.
The SNP were not only standing on an independence ticket, they were also voting against tory and Labour policies.
The other issue (not a personal comment) as you mention you don’t care, lot of English don’t, so their struggle and argument is brushed under the carpet.
		
Click to expand...

I added the 'don't care' comment purely so that any of our Scottish friends did not think I was anti-independence. Bad wording, I should have said ambivalent. I have no feelings either way on this.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2019)

Just on my own constituency of South West Surrey.

As expected Jeremy Hunt won - but with his majority reduced from 21,600 to 8,800.  So hopefully he got the message from his constituents.  His constituents voted Remain and do not trust Johnson - and so 23,500 LibDem voters (and at least some of 4,750 Labour voters) expect him to do his utmost to influence Johnson and his Cabinet on the nature of the Trade Deal...and try and reduce the risk of us leaving without a deal agreed.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In terms of the SNP, have they though? 55% of the Scottish electorate voted against the only party standing on an independence ticket. Now it is not as simple as that. People vote for the SNP at general elections for reasons other than independence, you will get Conservative voters who will vote for independence, but in simple terms the actual split was 45% - 55% against the SNP. That is not a mandate for Indy2.

Me, I don't care if they get independence or not but do those 55% not get a say? The same 55% who voted no last time and were told, in a very divisive vote, that it would be a once in a generation vote? Who speaks for the majority?
		
Click to expand...

The Green party in Scotland are also pro-independence.  It is the Greens who facilitate the current minority SNP Scottish Government in Holyrood via a confidence and supply arrangement.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Well, at least the traditional labour voters saw through Corbyn and McDonnell and saved the country with their courage. I hope they are rewarded for doing so
		
Click to expand...

Or the “traditional” labour voters in the heartlands have voted for a party that said they will deliver Brexit which they believe will bring back industry to that area - let’s hope it does for their sake 



bobmac said:



			Does that mean we can finally put to bed any more calls for a second referendum?
		
Click to expand...

There will always be calls for it unfortunatly and even more so if it turns out to be a complete mess


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 13, 2019)

I think what’s been overlooked by Nigel and his cronies, is the willingness of the electorate to hold their noses to get Brexit done, and this may have cost them (Cons) even more seats in the NE.  There’s a good few seats where the BP vote total is more than the labour majority.  I know can’t assume all BP would have voted Tory, but it’s safe to assume Wansbeck for instance, would have comfortably went blue.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2019)

Have to say well done to the Tories they worked the election well and focused on the issue that's bugging everyone.. brexit 

Labour semi supported remain.. and pushed onto the NHS as the issue which yes is a big one but the nation is so angry about brexit 

So much so that labour heartlands turned to the dreaded enemy.. 

I hope they keep to there promises and don't really screw over their new areas ..

That however was a proper election .. none of this rubbish that came out with Brexit .. focused on proper campaigning 

Hopefully not going to see one for another 5 years tho!!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or the “traditional” labour voters in the heartlands have voted for a party that said they will deliver Brexit which they believe will bring back industry to that area - let’s hope it does for their sake
		
Click to expand...

I'm not really sure where you got this notion from, I'd reckon the amount of people who voted for brexit in this way are very very few indeed.
But still it keeps in with your anti Tory, pro Labour at all costs stance.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2019)

I think Boris is going to have Sturgeon yapping at his ankle like a small dog with a Alsatian.
Sooner or later the big dog will snap.

He can put a stop to it by giving her what she wants ,but will he?.


----------



## drdel (Dec 13, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think Boris is going to have Sturgeon yapping at his ankle like a small dog with a Alsatian.
Sooner or later the big dog will snap.

He can put a stop to it by giving her what she wants ,but will he?.
		
Click to expand...

Its noise Scotland voted to stay in UK. They complain that Westminster ignores Scotland ... 1.3m Scottish voters made 48 MPs, 3.5m LDs got 11 !!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 13, 2019)

Brexit would have gained seats at the loss of the bigger parties been the big winners.
Not necessarily the winning parties


Lord Tyrion said:



			In terms of the SNP, have they though? 55% of the Scottish electorate voted against the only party standing on an independence ticket. Now it is not as simple as that. People vote for the SNP at general elections for reasons other than independence, you will get Conservative voters who will vote for independence, but in simple terms the actual split was 45% - 55% against the SNP. That is not a mandate for Indy2.

Me, I don't care if they get independence or not but do those 55% not get a say? The same 55% who voted no last time and were told, in a very divisive vote, that it would be a once in a generation vote? Who speaks for the majority?
		
Click to expand...

Fair point but sadly 16/17 year olds and EU nationals did not get to vote in this election.
Both groups are strongly pro Independence.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2019)

Amazing how wrong you can be. I was totally wrong, I had read the mood of the nation to be swinging towards no brexit and staying in the EU. I was totally wrong. This was, in effect, a one issue election and the one party offering a guaranteed brexit as quick as possible get a landslide. I will put my hands up, no need for referendum 2 (basically just had it), no need to hang around, lets just get it done now. This comes from a staunch remain voter who had expected gains for labour and the lib dems based on anti, or semi anti, brexit stances. Cannot argue with democracy.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Amazing how wrong you can be. I was totally wrong, I had read the mood of the nation to be swinging towards no brexit and staying in the EU. I was totally wrong. This was, in effect, a one issue election and the one party offering a guaranteed brexit as quick as possible get a landslide. I will put my hands up, no need for referendum 2 (basically just had it), no need to hang around, lets just get it done now. This comes from a staunch remain voter who had expected gains for labour and the lib dems based on anti, or semi anti, brexit stances. Cannot argue with democracy.
		
Click to expand...

Come of it, what's your game? No one on here admits they got it wrong 😣😣


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2019)

drdel said:



			Its noise Scotland voted to stay in UK. They complain that Westminster ignores Scotland ... 1.3m Scottish voters made 48 MPs, 3.5m LDs got 11 !!






Click to expand...

Yes I get that but by giving her a ref it will shut her up for good.
If Scots vote to stay in UK great .
If not just let them get on with it.
Either way it will shut Sturgeon up.
I can’t belive how much tv time she got in England


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think Boris is going to have Sturgeon yapping at his ankle like a small dog with a Alsatian.
Sooner or later the big dog will snap.

He can put a stop to it by giving her what she wants ,but will he?.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he'll have her neutered..... that'll keep her quiet for a little while 👍👍


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I reckon he'll have her neutered..... that'll keep her quiet for a little while 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Is that allowed with political opponents,? Think Trump.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I get that but by giving her a ref it will shut her up for good.
If Scots vote to stay in UK great .
If not just let them get on with it.
Either way it will shut Sturgeon up.
		
Click to expand...

Always wondered about this when you have parties with one major policy. Farage had the brexit party. Once brexit was voted for, nobody had any real interest in what they had to say. Would the same be true of the SNP. If Scotland gained independence, would they then just fade away in favour of other parties? Maybe the longevity of Sturgeon's political career is dependent on actually losing independence referendums. Not sure how she is viewed as a politician outside of that one issue.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Come of it, what's your game? No one on here admits they got it wrong 😣😣
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you have to. Last night was a real shock compared to the direction that I thought the country was going. Part of me thinks that the night would have been even worse for Labour of Corbyn had come out as anti brexit. Part of me also thinks that he knew that.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Amazing how wrong you can be. I was totally wrong, I had read the mood of the nation to be swinging towards no brexit and staying in the EU. I was totally wrong. This was, in effect, a one issue election and the one party offering a guaranteed brexit as quick as possible get a landslide. I will put my hands up, no need for referendum 2 (basically just had it), no need to hang around, lets just get it done now. This comes from a staunch remain voter who had expected gains for labour and the lib dems based on anti, or semi anti, brexit stances. Cannot argue with democracy.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a lot of people thinking like you today .
This “ we didn’t know what we were voting for” has been busted.
The big risk is can Boris deliver.?

I think it’s going to be hard for a few years but we will come good.


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Brexit would have gained seats at the loss of the bigger parties been the big winners.
Not necessarily the winning parties


Fair point but sadly 16/17 year olds and EU nationals did not get to vote in this election.
Both groups are strongly pro Independence.
		
Click to expand...


when did those 2 groups have their rights to vote taken away?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well that was a &^%show. Even the tension of watching the results come in during the night is ruined as the exit polls at 10 pm spoil it all now.

I must congratulate the Tory party on getting a significant majority.  To me it is clear that in the west we are mostly sliding into an era of populist right wing politics and the tories capitalized on that brilliantly, so fair play. And the left and centralists have been left behind a bit by this. I fully expect Trump to get an increased majority in the US for much the same reason if Bernie is the best alternative the democrats offer.

Reasons for Labours bad result are I expect numerous depending on where you are in the country, but again I can not see them making any progress if they follow the current momentum led far left approach. I still think a decent amount of their policies make a lot of sense, but in their current incarnation they will not make any head way with them.

As for the Tory government then whilst Boris is making some consolatory noises in his speeches this morning about governing for all,  I have severe doubts. Many Tory voters have said he is not a great leader and has many faults, but we seem to be in a 'who is the least worst', and the country clearly thought it was him.  We are following the US path where what was previously thought of as toxic behavior (remember when we lost out minds as Milliband could not eat a bacon sandwich and that was a big deal) is either ignored or refuted by lies in mainstream and social media.  The use and manipulation though social media is an especially depressing thing to me as once we get major parties deliberately misleading, even if they claim it is not 100% a lie, then I think we are in a very dark place.

One part of me hopes the Tories may realise they have been lent many votes in the midlands and north by ex labour voters so they will try their hardest to keep them by trying to energise those parts of the country instead of leaving them to slide even more into a minimum wage zero hours contract Sports Direct based economy. Yes they will get a bit of a bounce from Brexit in those areas, but once we are out and that does not bring all the benefits many in these areas thought it would then what next?  A Tory party with a significant majority who has been in power for over a decade and is out of the EU will be running out of others to blame.

Also looking at the results I think in 4 years we have gone from Great Britain to Little England and surely Scottish independence and even Irish independence may well be a key battle ground, once Brexit has died down. But whatever happens I think we will continue to become a more divided society between the haves and have nots and that is not great.
		
Click to expand...

More like a divided society between those that win a vote and those that think they were entitled to. Its a sad reflection of the way many in society cannot stomach their view not prevailing and screaming until they're sick how unfair it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I'm not really sure where you got this notion from, I'd reckon the amount of people who voted for brexit in this way are very very few indeed.
But still it keeps in with your anti Tory, pro Labour at all costs stance.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should watch the news a bit more and listen to some of the voters they interviewed on why they went with Tory - especially in seats where it has been Labour since day 1. Unless you can tell us all why these areas moved to Tories despite the historic issues ? 

I’m not sure when I become “pro Labour” as they certainly didn’t get my vote and havent for years - but don’t let that get in the way of your nonsense


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 13, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think Boris is going to have Sturgeon yapping at his ankle like a small dog with a Alsatian.
Sooner or later the big dog will snap.

He can put a stop to it by giving her what she wants ,but will he?.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so. Why would he be the PM to go down in history as the one who broke up the Union when he didn't have to. .?
Then there is the question of the naval base which the UK has in Scotland?
IIRC the SNP want that to go if they get independence. And then there are the airforce bases etc. The Scottish region ( it is not a country,) is an important part of the UK defence etc. And that includes the defence of Scotland.
So, no, I don't see Boris offering to give it away. She can bleat as much as she likes, but she has no clout now. Her MPs have now no clout. She can only achieve whatever she is offered.
Which will be little.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2019)

Labours found it new dalek 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205473280922210305


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks like I'll be avoiding Dover tomorrow :

*URGENT CALL OUT FOR ACTIVISTS!!!!!!
Who is available and willing to be in Dover tomorrow afternoon for an emergency road block demo against the election result? I will put the date back if I have to but really needs to be asap. It will be a cross organisation platform to voice outrage from all angles; Save the NHS, Climate groups, Anti racism etc and locals disgusted by the Mr and Mrs Elphike fiasco.

Really need support for this guys!!!*


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			53% voted for parties who oppose Brexit. So we can stay now? #democracy
		
Click to expand...

Or you could argue that the one party who came straight out and said they would stop brexit lost seats...


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 13, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well that was a &^%show. Even the tension of watching the results come in during the night is ruined as the exit polls at 10 pm spoil it all now.

I must congratulate the Tory party on getting a significant majority.  To me it is clear that in the west we are mostly sliding into an era of populist right wing politics and the tories capitalized on that brilliantly, so fair play. And the left and centralists have been left behind a bit by this. I fully expect Trump to get an increased majority in the US for much the same reason if Bernie is the best alternative the democrats offer.
...
		
Click to expand...

While I agree with some of your sentiment, I believe this result was created purely from voter demand to 'get Brexit done'! The loss of seats in Labour heartland might be considered a victory for Tories, but that area was (somewhat surprisingly to me, but 'explained' in fairly racist terms by a co-worker) deeply pro Brexit!

BTW. I fear your prediction of a Trump victory is likely too, simply because US 'likes a leafer' and Trump is emphatically that - if 'corrupt'! The Democrats (hardly what I would consider 'left-wingers'!) simply haven't got a candidate with the personality to defeat Trump - imo, of course!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Probably a lot of people thinking like you today .
This “ we didn’t know what we were voting for” has been busted.
The big risk is can Boris deliver.?

I think it’s going to be hard for a few years but we will come good.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - we all - every one of us - knows now that the UK *will *leave the EU on 31st January.

But please.

Brexit is not _Done, _as phase 2 of Brexit is negotiating the trade agreement.  Maybe that doesn't matter.  We'll see.

But to suggest that the GE result somehow indicates that voters all know and knew what Brexit means is really a bit of bunkum.  Because without the Trade Deal agreed, absolutely *no-one* knows what Brexit will actually mean for the future - and clearly then, absolutely nobody _knew _what Brexit meant when we voted back then, or indeed yesterday.

What's in the framework agreement can be changed during the Trade Deal discussions.  Yes - we are 100% leaving, but let's not pretend we know what we know the basis upon which we move forward.  Some of it we know - much of it we don't or could change in the next year.

And I am afraid that you seem to rather glibly state there will be a few hard years...Easily said - I suggest that few on here will be seriously impacted to their personal detriment.  So who is it going to be hard for...

Anyway...I didn't vote for any of this - my conscience is clear if it goes wrong.  I sincerely hope it all turns out great. Not a great day...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - we all - every one of us - knows now that the UK *will *leave the EU on 31st January.

But please.

Brexit is not _Done, _as phase 2 of Brexit is negotiating the trade agreement.  Maybe that doesn't matter.  We'll see.

But to suggest that the GE result somehow indicates that voters all know and knew what Brexit means is really a bit of bunkum.  Because without the Trade Deal agreed, absolutely *no-one* knows what Brexit will actually mean for the future - and clearly then, absolutely nobody _knew _what Brexit meant when we voted back then, or indeed yesterday.

What's in the framework agreement can be changed during the Trade Deal discussions.  Yes - we are 100% leaving, but let's not pretend we know what we know the basis upon which we move forward.  Some of it we know - much of it we don't or could change in the next year.

And I am afraid that you seem to rather glibly state there will be a few hard years...Easily said - I suggest that few on here will be seriously impacted to their personal detriment.  So who is it going to be hard for...

Anyway...I didn't vote for any of this - my conscience is clear if it goes wrong.  I sincerely hope it all turns out great. Not a great day...

Click to expand...

Almost everything in life can’t be predicted !
So the alternative is the Status Quo .
Europe was not working for a lot of people and they have done something about it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2019)

SaintHacker said:



			Or you could argue that the one party who came straight out and said they would stop brexit lost seats...
		
Click to expand...

And their leader.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anyway...I didn't vote for any of this - my conscience is clear if it goes wrong.  I sincerely hope it all turns out great. Not a great day...

Click to expand...

Anyway, I'm sure we're all glad you've got a cop out if Brexit/Conservative Government goes wrong. Maybe you'd be good enough to wait to full 5 years and just sum up your views ready for the next election


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - we all - every one of us - knows now that the UK *will *leave the EU on 31st January.

But please.

Brexit is not _Done, _as phase 2 of Brexit is negotiating the trade agreement.  Maybe that doesn't matter.  We'll see.

But to suggest that the GE result somehow indicates that voters all know and knew what Brexit means is really a bit of bunkum.  Because without the Trade Deal agreed, absolutely *no-one* knows what Brexit will actually mean for the future - and clearly then, absolutely nobody _knew _what Brexit meant when we voted back then, or indeed yesterday.

What's in the framework agreement can be changed during the Trade Deal discussions.  Yes - we are 100% leaving, but let's not pretend we know what we know the basis upon which we move forward.  Some of it we know - much of it we don't or could change in the next year.

And I am afraid that you seem to rather glibly state there will be a few hard years...Easily said - I suggest that few on here will be seriously impacted to their personal detriment.  So who is it going to be hard for...

Anyway...I didn't vote for any of this - my conscience is clear if it goes wrong.  I sincerely hope it all turns out great. Not a great day...

Click to expand...

I think you're making an excuse to satisfy your sense of denial. Everyone knows that the next stage of Brexit is the trade deal, and everyone knows it isn't done yet. They knew that when they voted yesterday.

They don't know if the deal will impact on them, just as they didn't know what a raft of Labour nationalisations would look like, or cost. But they voted for what they wanted. Some will have known lots of things about party policies and some will have voted by the colour of the rosette. They're choice, and they knew what they wanted when they made it.

Perhaps you need to find a greater level of acceptance that acknowledges people knew what they wanted, even if not all of it was visible. Isn't it called a leap of faith and a sign of courage?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 13, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - we all - every one of us - knows now that the UK *will *leave the EU on 31st January.

But please.

Brexit is not _Done, _as phase 2 of Brexit is negotiating the trade agreement.  Maybe that doesn't matter.  We'll see.

But to suggest that the GE result somehow indicates that voters all know and knew what Brexit means is really a bit of bunkum.  Because without the Trade Deal agreed, absolutely *no-one* knows what Brexit will actually mean for the future - and clearly then, absolutely nobody _knew _what Brexit meant when we voted back then, or indeed yesterday.

What's in the framework agreement can be changed during the Trade Deal discussions.  Yes - we are 100% leaving, but let's not pretend we know what we know the basis upon which we move forward.  Some of it we know - much of it we don't or could change in the next year.

And I am afraid that you seem to rather glibly state there will be a few hard years...Easily said - I suggest that few on here will be seriously impacted to their personal detriment.  So who is it going to be hard for...

Anyway...I didn't vote for any of this - my conscience is clear if it goes wrong.  I sincerely hope it all turns out great. Not a great day...

Click to expand...

Glass half empty then. Your a real bundle of gloom and doom


----------



## 2blue (Dec 13, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			More like a divided society between those that win a vote and those that think they were entitled to. Its a sad reflection of the way many in society cannot stomach their view not prevailing and screaming until they're sick how unfair it is.
		
Click to expand...

Well at least we got your label right.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Well, at least the traditional labour voters saw through Corbyn and McDonnell and saved the country with their courage. I hope they are rewarded for doing so
		
Click to expand...

Boris has noted the votes are merely on loan to team tory... Here's hoping they don't get shafted too deeply or frequently as a thank you...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Boris has noted the votes are merely on loan to team tory... Here's hoping they don't get shafted too deeply or frequently as a thank you...
		
Click to expand...

I hope not too


----------



## 2blue (Dec 13, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Boris has noted the votes are merely on loan to team tory... Here's hoping they don't get shafted too deeply or frequently as a thank you...
		
Click to expand...

You mean like the DUP??........  one can't help feel there's a time-bomb waiting.....  based on our Government's past simplistic solutions to things.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Tories are absolute scum bags, can not understand why people have voted to screw over the NHS and vulnerable people in society.

Brexit which no one was even questioning until that moron Cameron brought up is apparently the more important than funding of services which would help greatly improve society.

Too many people gobbling down utter rubbish by media owned millionaire newspapers.
		
Click to expand...

Guess you didn't vote for them then...


----------



## drdel (Dec 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Tories are absolute scum bags, can not understand why people have voted to screw over the NHS and vulnerable people in society.
*
Brexit which no one was even questioning* until that moron Cameron brought up is apparently the more important than* funding of services *which would help greatly improve society.

Too many people gobbling down utter rubbish by media owned millionaire newspapers.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong - the debate has been going for decades: heightened by EU's integration intentions and their out-of-control spending. Spending needs matching to income!


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

2blue said:



			Well at least we got your label right. 

Click to expand...

From the master of one line brain farts 🤯🤯🤯


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Tories are absolute scum bags, can not understand why people have voted to screw over the NHS and vulnerable people in society. 

Brexit which no one was even questioning until that moron Cameron brought up is apparently the more important than funding of services which would help greatly improve society. 

Too many people gobbling down utter rubbish by media owned millionaire newspapers.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have been gobbling down utter rubbish by millionaire Labour politicians 🤥


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Which policy did you not like by them that is "utter rubbish"?
		
Click to expand...

All  of them as they were unafordable and I agree they were also utter rubbish


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			53% voted for parties who oppose Brexit. So we can stay now? #democracy
		
Click to expand...

Haha let go of them straws


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Tories are absolute scum bags, can not understand why people have voted to screw over the NHS and vulnerable people in society.

Brexit which no one was even questioning until that moron Cameron brought up is apparently the more important than funding of services which would help greatly improve society.

Too many people gobbling down utter rubbish by media owned millionaire newspapers.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 13, 2019)

2blue said:



			You mean like the DUP??........  one can't help feel there's a time-bomb waiting.....  based on our Government's past simplistic solutions to things.
		
Click to expand...

It was the politicians that got into bed with the tories not the people... Guessing the people have indicated their displeasure in the way they have voted this time around...

And, yes there probably is a time bomb waiting to go off... But, same could be probably said of all governments... Due, mostly I feel, to our two party system...


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Brexit would have gained seats at the loss of the bigger parties been the big winners.
Not necessarily the winning parties


Fair point but sadly 16/17 year olds and EU nationals did not get to vote in this election.
Both groups are strongly pro Independence.
		
Click to expand...

why in a million years would you give EU nationals living there the vote. Could you see other countries doing the same for Brtain's abroad. No way. Voting is for a home coutry's citizens not others


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2019)

drdel said:



			Wrong - the debate has been going for decades: heightened by EU's integration intentions and their out-of-control spending. Spending needs matching to income!
		
Click to expand...

only by Tory's though


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Tories are absolute scum bags, can not understand why people have voted to screw over the NHS and vulnerable people in society.

Brexit which no one was even questioning until that moron Cameron brought up is apparently the more important than funding of services which would help greatly improve society.

Too many people gobbling down utter rubbish by media owned millionaire newspapers.
		
Click to expand...

great addition to the debate! And how are torries screwing the NHS by putting in extra tens of billions?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			why in a million years would you give EU nationals living there the vote. Could you see other countries doing the same for Brtain's abroad. No way. Voting is for a home coutry's citizens not others
		
Click to expand...

We can vote in council elections here, but national elections nor referenda


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Tories are absolute scum bags, can not understand why people have voted to screw over the NHS and vulnerable people in society.

Brexit which no one was even questioning until that moron Cameron brought up is apparently the more important than funding of services which would help greatly improve society.

Too many people gobbling down utter rubbish by media owned millionaire newspapers.
		
Click to expand...

Dont we all love a good loser 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 13, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			why in a million years would you give EU nationals living there the vote. Could you see other countries doing the same for Brtain's abroad. No way. Voting is for a home coutry's citizens not others
		
Click to expand...

I ask myself that question as well. This notion of opening up the election to kids and non-citizens really is a desperate cry from people on the left when things aren’t going their way. Same talks in Sweden.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

I dont get the "they deserve to vote because they have longer to live with the consequences " if thats the case then my 7, 5 and 1, year old grandchildren should be allowed to pop along to the polling station too.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I ask myself that question as well. This notion of opening up the election to kids and non-citizens really is a desperate cry from people on the left when things aren’t going their way. Same talks in Sweden.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not c onvinced its just a desperate Cry from lefy losers.

I can see some Arguments for it, you can join the army and die for your Country, get married, have children have a job and pay tax... but are not allowed to vote, not citzens voting i'm not sure of TBH


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I ask myself that question as well. This notion of opening up the election to kids and non-citizens really is a desperate cry from people on the left when things aren’t going their way. Same talks in Sweden.
		
Click to expand...

You come over here, take our jobs, beat us at golf and then have the cheek to talk sense! 

😂🤣🤪


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2019)

about turn.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205533109711753217


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Forgot it was a game 

Click to expand...

It's not a game, but it is over and the tories won at a canter ............................ get over yourself and accept it.
Your rant is changing nothing, but it does make you look just a tiny bit bitter.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			You come over here, take our jobs, beat us at golf and then have the cheek to talk sense!

😂🤣🤪
		
Click to expand...

What can I say, I’m a horrible person.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 13, 2019)

Heard an incredible stat earlier about Labour.....If Boris Johnson serves a full 5 year term it will be 50 years since any Labour leader other than Tony Blair will have won a General Election.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Right am back.

Where to start. Firstly I am glad I am a floating voter. My industry has been destroyed by both the Tories and Labour. Missis T has seen the NHS destroyed by both parties and we find ourselves in a position where we are not voting for the best of the two but the least worst of the two. The worst of the two was going to lead this country down the same rd that the mining industry and the NHS has gone. 
My thoughts and concern are for those that cannot spend five minutes sitting on a fence and not just looking at the other party's but actually looking how dire there party is.
This country was split down the middle, it is not now. The Tories have got it right and how could they Labour Party get it so massively wrong. My grief with Labour is that they were just so arrogant in the way it conducted itself. It is so far away from floating voters it is scary. I said I hoped Labour get beat so they can regroup and then the Torys have to change. Labour have been so diabolical that if the Torys get Brexit done and strike up good trade deals, the Labour Party could find themselves in the wilderness for a generation.
The ignorance of Labour during election towards the electorate was something else. I was hoping that now they have had a good kicking a period of reflection, acceptance and apologies of what has happened would occur. However that ignorance is as loud as ever. I wish to god I knew who it was but I saw one young labour MP ripping the whole of the Labour system to bits. He hit the nail firmly on the head. labour had the Leader, manifesto, front bench, HQ etc. They had everything they wanted and failed miserably. People like that MP is what the real Labour Party need.
So we are left with Boris, come what may the bubbling lying fool has smashed it. I hope for the sake of the country he gets it done.
 What I hope for most of all is that the defeatist, negative, nay doers get behind this country once and for all and stop the bloody minded personal agenda attitude that has driven the electorate around the bend.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Heard an incredible stat earlier about Labour.....If Boris Johnson serves a full 5 year term it will be 50 years since any Labour leader other than Tony Blair will have won a General Election.
		
Click to expand...

This stat needs repeating over and over to the Labour hierarchy, members and unions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

Any way we can kick her out ?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 28763

Any way we can kick her out ?
		
Click to expand...

Surely she has drive through a tunnel at some point......


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 28763

Any way we can kick her out ?
		
Click to expand...

Why did you post that, honestly why?
Like all extremeists you just ignore them.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 13, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205524122886950913
Could explain why city dwellers see things differently to the rest.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Surely she has drive through a tunnel at some point......

Click to expand...

You should see some of the stuff being posted by the Likes of her and Morgan - you have the Prime Minister going on about repairing the divide - he needs to sort out these “celebs” who post this racial hated


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Heard an incredible stat earlier about Labour.....If Boris Johnson serves a full 5 year term it will be 50 years since any Labour leader other than Tony Blair will have won a General Election.
		
Click to expand...

Last Labour government before Bliar was 1979. So your talking one Labour primeminister elected in 40 odd years. 😳


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205524122886950913
Could explain why city dwellers see things differently to the rest.
		
Click to expand...

The age breakdown is not surprising- 

18-34 - Labour 56% , Tory 21%
65+ - Tory 62% Labour 18%


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The age breakdown is not surprising-

18-34 - Labour 56% , Tory 21%
65+ - Tory 62% Labour 18%
		
Click to expand...

Not doubting your stats but how do they get that data, through the exit poll?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Last Labour government before Bliar was 1979. So your talking one Labour primeminister elected in 40 odd years. 😳
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Labour won the election in Oct 1974 so if Boris goes the full 5 year term that will be December 2024. Wilson then handed over to Callaghan, in the same way as Blair to Brown, without an election. Three election victories in 50 years and a total of 18 years in power. But whatever is wrong with the country it's all still Labour's fault.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You should see some of the stuff being posted by the Likes of her and Morgan - you have the Prime Minister going on about repairing the divide - he needs to sort out these “celebs” who post this racial hated
		
Click to expand...

There just individuals, why are you concerned about them.  Should the PM have them locked up in a gulag or do we believe in free speech, try googling and finding anti Boris/Conservative posts, there are plenty out there, should he have them sent down as well?     Get some balance and stop being so precious man.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Not doubting your stats but how do they get that data, through the exit poll?
		
Click to expand...

I really don’t know - I guess through the exit polls ? It always seems a stat that is hard to qualify


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 13, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Not doubting your stats but how do they get that data, through the exit poll?
		
Click to expand...

GM forum


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2019)

hard to work out whats worse, some of the gloating from "far right" including celebs or the fact that the police are having to deal with the "far left" protesting the result of a democratic election inside 24 hours in London

hard to see us coming together as 1 anytime soon sadly


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yep, Labour won the election in Oct 1974 so if Boris goes the full 5 year term that will be December 2024. Wilson then handed over to Callaghan, in the same way as Blair to Brown, without an election. Three election victories in 50 years and a total of 18 years in power. But whatever is wrong with the country it's all still Labour's fault. 

Click to expand...

Turning that on its head, are people still that afraid of Labour even though they have only been in power for a short period of time.


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Turning that on its head, are people still that afraid of Labour even though they have only been in power for a short period of time.
		
Click to expand...

Seems people were plenty afraid of the promises they made ahead of this election yes


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yep, Labour won the election in Oct 1974 so if Boris goes the full 5 year term that will be December 2024. Wilson then handed over to Callaghan, in the same way as Blair to Brown, without an election. Three election victories in 50 years and a total of 18 years in power. But whatever is wrong with the country it's all still Labour's fault. 

Click to expand...

They don't need much time


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			hard to work out whats worse, some of the gloating from "far right" including celebs or the fact that the police are having to deal with the "far left" protesting the result of a democratic election inside 24 hours in London

hard to see us coming together as 1 anytime soon sadly
		
Click to expand...

Johnson is living in a fantasy land if he believes the country can heal the divide - he has contributed plenty to creating the divide in the first place. The “divide” will be there for a long time and the trenches on either side are deep


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Johnson is living in a fantasy land if he believes the country can heal the divide - he has contributed plenty to creating the divide in the first place. The “divide” will be there for a long time and the trenches on either side are deep
		
Click to expand...


not just down to him to heal it either, he will never please all of the people all of the time (or would any of them), far too many people on all sides happily stoking up the divides rather than trying to move things forward and find some common ground, theres clearly some who are benefitting from the splits and conflicts, its getting to the point its what defines our current society a lot of the time with zero respect for opposing opinions or views


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Johnson is living in a fantasy land if he believes the country can heal the divide - he has contributed plenty to creating the divide in the first place. The “divide” will be there for a long time and the trenches on either side are deep
		
Click to expand...

But you have to learn to live with it. Fact is that this is what the country wants. I don't want Brexit but the vote shows a majority do. I also do not want Corbyn. I want a center government but that was not an option. Protesting a general election result is just mad, the people voted. Even as a staunchly anti Brexit voter I know the game is up and it is time to play the cards you are dealt


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 13, 2019)

GB72 said:



			But you have to learn to live with it. Fact is that this is what the country wants. I don't want Brexit but the vote shows a majority do. I also do not want Corbyn. I want a center government but that was not an option. Protesting a general election result is just mad, the people voted. Even as a staunchly anti Brexit voter I know the game is up and it is time to play the cards you are dealt
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, jobs done he has 5 years to get it sorted .. if not then the electorate will turn on him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2019)

GB72 said:



			But you have to learn to live with it. Fact is that this is what the country wants. I don't want Brexit but the vote shows a majority do. I also do not want Corbyn. I want a center government but that was not an option. Protesting a general election result is just mad, the people voted. Even as a staunchly anti Brexit voter I know the game is up and it is time to play the cards you are dealt
		
Click to expand...

We have no choice but to live with and cross fingers that Johnson gets something sorted

Who is protesting?

Whilst it maybe stupid to protest an election result - I guess people have the right to protest peacefully


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have no choice but to live with and cross fingers that Johnson gets something sorted

Who is protesting?

Whilst it maybe stupid to protest an election result - I guess people have the right to protest peacefully
		
Click to expand...


1000+ on Antifa led protest in Westminster, not so sure youd describe as totally peaceful either, pretty sure the Met wouldnt


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have no choice but to live with and cross fingers that Johnson gets something sorted

Who is protesting?

Whilst it maybe stupid to protest an election result - I guess people have the right to protest peacefully
		
Click to expand...

So protesting a vote less than 24 hours after is right!? Give it a few months. All sorts of people trying to protest the election result. Time to give in and try and get behind what has clearly been voted for. If you are not part of the solution you are part of the problem


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe you should watch the news a bit more and listen to some of the voters they interviewed on why they went with Tory - especially in seats where it has been Labour since day 1. Unless you can tell us all why these areas moved to Tories despite the historic issues ?

I’m not sure when I become “pro Labour” as they certainly didn’t get my vote and havent for years - but don’t let that get in the way of your nonsense
		
Click to expand...

You must have been watching and listening to different channels to me, and spoken to a whole different bunch of northerners that I did.
This was solely about Brexit and Corbyn being a far left git, nothing else.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 13, 2019)

GB72 said:



			So protesting a vote less than 24 hours after is right!? Give it a few months. All sorts of people trying to protest the election result. *Time to give in and try and get behind what has clearly been voted for*. If you are not part of the solution you are part of the problem
		
Click to expand...

Give in a support a Tory government?? Yeah right. Not.A.Chance.

What I will do is continue to graft my backside off,like i have done since i left school in June '97,  pay my taxes, look after my family and treat the people I cross paths with, with the respect they deserve. 

Some people have short memories.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			You must have been watching and listening to different channels to me, and spoken to a whole different bunch of northerners that I did.
*This was solely about Brexit and Corbyn being a far left git, nothing else*.
		
Click to expand...

I hope those ex mining towns who voted for "bojo" remember this when the Tory government have shafted them.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I hope those ex mining towns who voted for "bojo" remember this when the Tory government have shafted them.
		
Click to expand...

They didn't vote for Bojo, they voted for the party who could deliver the Brexit they successfully voted for a few years ago. A slightly subtle difference.
Like I said in another thread (I think), they/we/I will no doubt vote Labour again next time once Brexit has been executed and they have a genuine leader I can believe in.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			John Mcdonell was ridiculed  for suggesting  Brexit was the reason for labour losing seats. You've suggested the same, no?
		
Click to expand...

I think I also said Labour were seen as been too far left as well but I can't be arsed to scroll back and check. 
Either way I'm glad the far left will be booted out of Labour...unless the unions say otherwise...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2019)

GB72 said:



*So protesting a vote less than 24 hours after is right!? *Give it a few months. All sorts of people trying to protest the election result. Time to give in and try and get behind what has clearly been voted for. If you are not part of the solution you are part of the problem
		
Click to expand...

Please actually read what I said properly


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh look
Another closed thread


----------

